#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Wavion, alguem ja testou??

## chadii

Galera eu vi que tem um topico relacionado a isso aqi no forum, no entanto queria ter a certeza se alguem ja testou o equipo, e se realmente vale a pena envestir! Dizem que e possivel obter sinal sem visada em uma distancia de ate 3km, dentro de casa apenas com o notebook! Is that real?? Obrigado pela atencao!!

----------


## 1929

> Galera eu vi que tem um topico relacionado a isso aqi no forum, no entanto queria ter a certeza se alguem ja testou o equipo, e se realmente vale a pena envestir! Dizem que e possivel obter sinal sem visada em uma distancia de ate 3km, dentro de casa apenas com o notebook! Is that real?? Obrigado pela atencao!!


Acho que não é tão real assim, pelo menos 3 km.
O pessoal da Parks me disse que dá 1.5 km sem visada.
Mas o companheiro que comprou ainda está meio enrolado e aguardando o pessoal técnico pois não estava rendendo o esperado. Pode ser questão de acertos. Não dá para condenar ainda.

O UsadosMac ficou de postar quando tivesse a solução.

----------


## xandemartini

Estive numa reunião da Unotel em MG no último final de semana, onde o pessoal da American Explorer levou um desses bixos lá pra gente usar e testar. Eu gostei muito da proposta do equipamento, lá ele não estava instalado em um local ideal, estava em cima de uma mesa, o ideal é instalar em um local alto, conforme o pessoal da Amex falou. Inclusive eles ficaram de deixar um com o presidente da Unotel, pra testar em produção no provedor dele. Estou aguardando o resultado destes testes para ver se vale a pena adquirir, pois poder atender até 250 clientes simultâneos, muitos sem visada, a 512 kbps será muito bom!

----------


## 1929

> Estive numa reunião da Unotel em MG no último final de semana, onde o pessoal da American Explorer levou um desses bixos lá pra gente usar e testar. Eu gostei muito da proposta do equipamento, lá ele não estava instalado em um local ideal, estava em cima de uma mesa, o ideal é instalar em um local alto, conforme o pessoal da Amex falou. Inclusive eles ficaram de deixar um com o presidente da Unotel, pra testar em produção no provedor dele. Estou aguardando o resultado destes testes para ver se vale a pena adquirir, pois poder atender até 250 clientes simultâneos, muitos sem visada, a 512 kbps será muito bom!


E daí Alexandre, fazendo um turismo?

Este Wavion é o mesmo que a Parks está trazendo para o Brasil.

Chegaram a falar em preço?

----------


## xandemartini

> E daí Alexandre, fazendo um turismo?
> 
> Este Wavion é o mesmo que a Parks está trazendo para o Brasil.
> 
> Chegaram a falar em preço?


Turismo não, negócios. Fui conhecer os associados da Unotel e ficar por dentro das questões da Empresa. Esse wavion acho que é o mesmo q a Parks tá trazendo sim, quanto a preço tenho certeza que o pessoal da Amex vai se pronunciar aqui no decorrer do dia!

----------


## chadii

Agradeco pela participacao de todos no topico, mas pelo visto ninguem ainda testou a capacidade do bixinho ne??? Espero obter respostas o mais rapido possivel, talvez seja uma solucao.

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Agradeco pela participacao de todos no topico, mas pelo visto ninguem ainda testou a capacidade do bixinho ne??? Espero obter respostas o mais rapido possivel, talvez seja uma solucao.


Olá Chadii,

Ainda não cheguei a utilizar a capacidade maxima do "bixinho", porem o fabricante nos garante o desempenho... além disso tenho um termo caso o mesmo não venha a atender futuramente conforme especificado ter devolução integral.


Anderson

----------


## herlon2008

> Olá Chadii,
> 
> Ainda não cheguei a utilizar a capacidade maxima do "bixinho", porem o fabricante nos garante o desempenho... além disso tenho um termo caso o mesmo não venha a atender futuramente conforme especificado ter devolução integral.
> 
> 
> Anderson


Este equipamento trabalha com qualquer radio 2.4 Ghz, como cliente ?

Permite fazer PPPoE ? 

Qual o fornecedor que lhe vendeu com estas garantias ?

----------


## 1929

> Este equipamento trabalha com qualquer radio 2.4 Ghz, como cliente ?
> 
> Permite fazer PPPoE ? 
> 
> Qual o fornecedor que lhe vendeu com estas garantias ?


O UsadosMac é um dos distribuidores. Ele começou como usuário e está acreditando no rádio.

Ele já está sabendo mais das config do rádio que até mesmo o pessoal da Parks.
É isso aí mesmo, quebrando a cabeça, testando que se consegue sucesso.
Tem tudo para ser um grande distribuidor pela experiencia que está adquirindo.
Outra revenda que no início fui pegar mais informações, me deu as que estavam nos prospectos. Isso eu já sabia.
Me pediram para mandar dados cadastrais , pois queriam já ter um cadastro pronto para eventual venda.

Mas logo um vendedor me ligou pedindo mais alguns dados para tirar uma nota fiscal. Cortei a tempo. Pois eu ainda estou na expectativa. E não gosto de ser atropelado. Não gosto de ofertas do tipo " aproveite porque é só hoje".

Já o Anderson tem sido bem cuidadoso nas observações. Lá mais atrás ele foi franco em contar as experiencias negativas que estava tendo. Mas agora parece que ele já está dominando a ferinha e com certeza poderá ser um fornecedor com experiencia de campo e não só de balcão.

----------


## pereiragomessilva

Pessoal,
Já testei o que equipamento e instalei das mais diversas formas.
E realmente a performance do equipamento é impressionante.
Além disso aqui na empresa tivemos um treinamento com o Fabricante do equipamento que acabou tirando todas as nossas duvidas sobre o equipamento.
Além de tudo o equipamento WBS2400 é muito facil de configurar e toda parte de RF controle de perfomance e controle de interferencias é tudo automatico.
Uma dica o segredo do equipamento é a instalação fisica, que tem que ser adequada a necessidade de cada cliente/aplicação
Me coloco a disposição para informações que o pessoal necessite.

Abraço a todos.
Fabio Silva

----------


## UltraFox

> Pessoal,
> Já testei o que equipamento e instalei das mais diversas formas.
> E realmente a performance do equipamento é impressionante.
> Além disso aqui na empresa tivemos um treinamento com o Fabricante do equipamento que acabou tirando todas as nossas duvidas sobre o equipamento.
> Além de tudo o equipamento WBS2400 é muito facil de configurar e toda parte de RF controle de perfomance e controle de interferencias é tudo automatico.
> Uma dica o segredo do equipamento é a instalação fisica, que tem que ser adequada a necessidade de cada cliente/aplicação
> Me coloco a disposição para informações que o pessoal necessite.
> 
> Abraço a todos.
> Fabio Silva


 
Fabio boa tarde.

Caso for possivel uma descrição mais detalhada dos testes que voce fez com este equipamento e as suas condições as quais foram subimetidas seria que grande ajuda para o Forum e seus menbros. Agradecimentos antecipados.

----------


## herlon2008

"Uma dica o segredo do equipamento é a instalação fisica, que tem que ser adequada a necessidade de cada cliente/aplicação"

Não entendi, a frase acima, poderia explicar detalhadamente. 

Realmente você tem performace boa com 1,5 km sem visada ?

Qual a maior velocidade por cliente, testada ?

Qual o numero de clientes online neste equipamento que você testou ou esta utilizando ?

----------


## pereiragomessilva

Vou explicar quanto da Instalação......
A instalação do equipamento funciona assim, se você pretende ter uma penetração indoor maior nos primeiros 500 mts é mais conveniente instala-lo mais na alturas das edificações.
Se pretende atingir mais clientes, porém sem tanta penetração indoor é mais interessante instalar a uma altura de aproximadamente 15 mts, agora se os clientes sempre tem visada para a Base Station é necessario que ele esteja a uma altura acima de 15 mts. Ou seja tudo depende do tipo de serviço em que se oferecer.
Quanto a taxas e distancias....
As taxas irão variar conforme a distancia e o nivel de sinal recebido.
Pelos testes que vez conseguir receber os seguintes niveis de taxa em função do sinal
Os teste foram realizado a partir de um laptop Acer Wi-Fi integrado

Distancia 1 : 457 mts - 6 Mbps taxa liquida sem visada
Distancia 2: 500 mts - 3Mbps taxa liquida sem visada
Distancia 3 : 600 mts - 1Mbps taxa liquida sem visada
Distancia 4 : 634 mts - 256Kbps taxa liquida sem visada
Distancia 5 : 650 mts - 2 Mbps taxa liquida visada parcial
Distancia 6 : 800 mts - 2 Mbps taxa liquida visada parcial
Distancia 7 : 1200 mts - 3 Mbps taxa liquida visada direta
Distancia 8 : 1500 mts - 1,5 Mbps taxa liquida visada parcial
Distancia 9 : 2500 mts - 256Kbps taxa liquida visada direta

Os teste foram feitos com o IPERF.

Espero que as informações tenham ajudado.

Fabio Silva

----------


## IPCorpore

> Vou explicar quanto da Instalação......
> A instalação do equipamento funciona assim, se você pretende ter uma penetração indoor maior nos primeiros 500 mts é mais conveniente instala-lo mais na alturas das edificações.
> Se pretende atingir mais clientes, porém sem tanta penetração indoor é mais interessante instalar a uma altura de aproximadamente 15 mts, agora se os clientes sempre tem visada para a Base Station é necessario que ele esteja a uma altura acima de 15 mts. Ou seja tudo depende do tipo de serviço em que se oferecer.
> Quanto a taxas e distancias....
> As taxas irão variar conforme a distancia e o nivel de sinal recebido.
> Pelos testes que vez conseguir receber os seguintes niveis de taxa em função do sinal
> Os teste foram realizado a partir de um laptop Acer Wi-Fi integrado
> 
> Distancia 1 : 457 mts - 6 Mbps taxa liquida sem visada
> ...


 
Caro Fábio, primeiramente obrigado pela grande ajuda.

Pode nos informar como o equipamento se comporta na questão de potência, interferência, o vendedor disse que ele trabalha com uma tal "potência negativa" que eu não sei o que quer dizer, que evita qualquer tipo de interferência de outras redes wireless, isso procede? E quanto a potência, ele tem uma potência fixa, ou ajustável? E sobre a polarização, o equipamento é bipolar, horizontal ou vertical?

Obrigado.

----------


## pereiragomessilva

IPCorpore.

Quanto a interferencia....
Nenhum equipamento Wireless é imune a interferencias externas.
Para te falar a verdade não entendo o que seria essa tal " potencia negativa".
Mas o equipamento WBS2400 tem alguns mecanismos de ajuste a interferencias, não que seja completamente imune mas ajuda bastante na qualidade do serviço.
O equipamento tem 3 mecanismos 1 deles é um Selecionador automatico de canais, que funciona após uma analise de espectro feita por um analisador de espectro interno.
Outro mecanismo é DIH Dinamic Interference Handling que ajusta os niveis de sinal e portadoras conforme o piso de ruido do sistema. E outro é o proprio Beamforming que ajuda bastante em termos de superação de interferencias.
Quanto as potencias do equipamento....
Basicamente é 19 dBm de potencia de saida maxima + 7,5 dBi de ganho Antena + 8 dBi de ganho do Beamform. A potencia de saida é ajustavel de 3 em 3 dbm.
Quanto a polarização o equipamento trabalha com polarização dupla.

Espero ter ajudado.
Fabio Silva

----------


## 1929

Esse analisador de espectro deve ser muito interessante mesmo.
O firmware da Oswave , que só é compatível com alguns chipsets Atheros, como os Nano, também está vindo com este recurso. Parece ser uma tendência.

----------


## ivangalves

> Esse analisador de espectro deve ser muito interessante mesmo.
> O firmware da Oswave , que só é compatível com alguns chipsets Atheros, como os Nano, também está vindo com este recurso. Parece ser uma tendência.


creio que seja mesmo uma tendência....


 :Five:

----------


## pereiragomessilva

Com certeza muitos equipamentos tendem a possuir essa caracteristica.
Pois com a disseminação da tecnologia cada vez mais as interferencias crescem.
No caso do analisador de espectro do equipamento da Wavion, Além de verificar qual o piso de ruido existente no espectro o equipamento ainda verifica qual a relação sinal ruido que o equipamento possue em cada canal. E a apartir dai escolhe automaticamente o melhor canal de operação.

----------


## xandemartini

> Com certeza muitos equipamentos tendem a possuir essa caracteristica.
> Pois com a disseminação da tecnologia cada vez mais as interferencias crescem.
> No caso do analisador de espectro do equipamento da Wavion, Além de verificar qual o piso de ruido existente no espectro o equipamento ainda verifica qual a relação sinal ruido que o equipamento possue em cada canal. E a apartir dai escolhe automaticamente o melhor canal de operação.


E essa análise para troca de canal, ele faz a cada vez q o aparelho é ligado? pois como é apenas um rádio, comutando entre as antenas, caso ele troque de canal durante a operação irá derrubar os clientes associados... Como ele trata isso?

----------


## lipeiori

Isso é parecido com o Channel Shifting das Nanos, locos e bullet? Ainda não entendi aquela função.

----------


## pereiragomessilva

xandemartini,
a Seleção automatica de canais e analise de espectro somente é feita quando o administrador do sistema ordena. A seleção automatica vem sempre acompanhado de uma analise de espectro anterior, pois assim o equipamento tem condição de um comparativo para selecionar o melhor canal disponivel.

Abraço,
Fabio Silva

----------


## 1929

> xandemartini,
> a Seleção automatica de canais e analise de espectro somente é feita quando o administrador do sistema ordena. A seleção automatica vem sempre acompanhado de uma analise de espectro anterior, pois assim o equipamento tem condição de um comparativo para selecionar o melhor canal disponivel.
> 
> Abraço,
> Fabio Silva


Até porque se tiver mais de um instalado e fazendo WDS, precisará estar necessáriamente no mesmo canal. E daí o canal que é bom num rádio, pode não ser o ideal no outro.
Mas é mais uma ferramenta a disposição.
Quem tem Nano já pode usufruir disto com o firmware Oswave.

----------


## osmano807

R$20000,00
Mas, com a antena padrão pega até 1.5km indoor?
E se colocar umas antenas melhores, e nos clientes umas gradeadas, qual a distância máxima?

----------


## 1929

> R$20000,00
> Mas, com a antena padrão pega até 1.5km indoor?
> E se colocar umas antenas melhores, e nos clientes umas gradeadas, qual a distância máxima?


Olá mano Osmano!!!
Estes 1.5km não é bem assim não. Tem um post mais atras onde um companheiro relatou os resultados obtidos em várias situações.

As antenas que vem nele são de 7.5 dbi e projetadas para o melhor desempenho, segundo o fabricante. 
Mas pode ser que outros testes venha a melhorar o desempenho.

----------


## chadii

Poise q bom q o topico rendeu. Os resultados foram interessantes, mas nao senti grande diferenca no que temos no mercado hoje nao. Hoje tenho Rbs 532A e 433AH com cartoes XR2 e com antenas de 15db que dao o msm desempenho. O problema e a qntidade de clientes simultaneos. Se ele realmente operar com os 250 ta otimo. Agora o Fabio, qual o tempo de resposta medio desse equipo??

grato Chadi.

----------


## pereiragomessilva

Chadi,
A instrução do fabricante é de 234 conexões simultâneas que podem ser gerenciadas, você pode limitar a quantidade de conexões simultâneas, pode colocar 100 por exemplo, mas a quantidade maxima seria 234.
Quanto a Penetração Indoor que o pessoal falava no post anterior 1,5 Km acredito que seja muito para conectar um laptop.
Pelos testes que realizei para conectar um pc a essa distancia seria necessario um transmissor externo com um antena de ganho minimo de 2dBi.

Abraço,

----------


## herlon2008

As rb433ah, que estou utilizando realmente, tem me atendido muito bem, como bridge.

A vantagem que vi neste radio se as expectativas e o datashet e as informações técnicas repassadas pelos revendedores se confirmarem, é a possbilidade de eu efetuar uma limpa em minhas torres deixando de utilizar em algumas torres como tenho aqui 12 AP, para utilizar 2 ou 3, que despoluiria o ambiente e consequentemente ganharia em qualidade e estabilidade.

Se o equipamento aguentar pelo menos 128 clientes online com velocidades entre 250k e 2MB esta excelente.

Estas rb, que hoje utilizo passo a utiliza-las para enlaces em 5.8 Ghz redundante.

Outra questão importante que o Fabio pode nos responder é se este radio permite filtragem na camada bridge como o mikrotik, pois 90% do lixo de minha rede hoje, fica antes de meus enlaces.

----------


## pereiragomessilva

Herlon,
É possivel limitar a quantidade de broadcast e multicast e também impedir com que os clientes façam peer to peer entre eles.
É possivel também bloquear Multicast entre as unidades clientes.
E também faz Proxy Arp, possibilitando que todo o trafego seja encaminhado somente para um IP Gateway pre-determinado.

Abraço,
Fabio Silva

----------


## Xororo

> Chadi,
> A instrução do fabricante é de 234 conexões simultâneas que podem ser gerenciadas, você pode limitar a quantidade de conexões simultâneas, pode colocar 100 por exemplo, mas a quantidade maxima seria 234.
> Quanto a Penetração Indoor que o pessoal falava no post anterior 1,5 Km acredito que seja muito para conectar um laptop.
> Pelos testes que realizei para conectar um pc a essa distancia seria necessario um transmissor externo com um antena de ganho minimo de 2dBi.
> 
> Abraço,


Não lembro onde eu li que o máximo são 254 conexões... estou enganado?

----------


## Xororo

> Poise q bom q o topico rendeu. Os resultados foram interessantes, mas nao senti grande diferenca no que temos no mercado hoje nao. Hoje tenho Rbs 532A e 433AH com cartoes XR2 e com antenas de 15db que dao o msm desempenho. O problema e a qntidade de clientes simultaneos. Se ele realmente operar com os 250 ta otimo. Agora o Fabio, qual o tempo de resposta medio desse equipo??
> 
> grato Chadi.


Pense também como o equipamento vai operar em locais onde há muitos objetos refletores. Em uma cidade com muitos prédios seria completamente inviável devido ao bloqueio da visada, já com o padrão N o que seria impossível passa a ser bom, devido ao aproveitamento das reflexões do sinal.

----------


## pereiragomessilva

Chadi,
quanto as conexões realmente tinha escrito em algum lugar que erão 254 conexões mesmo.
Mas pelo treinamento que tive que foi dado pela Wavion a orientação é de 234 conexões.
Com relação a parte de falta de visada, para o Wavion quanto mais predios melhor será as condições de reflexão e isso se dá devido ao Beamforming que é empregado no sistema.
Se você visitar o site da Wavion neste link que estou te passando pode entender melhor como o Beamforming proporciona maior ganho para o sistema 
www.wavionnetworks.com/Beamforming.html

Abraço,
Fabio Silva

----------


## yondaime

Pergunto,

será que encima de um morro (bem localizado, dá pra fazer o uso de notebooks movel ?)

ou seria mais interessante levantar uma torre bem no centro da cidade?

acho que vou comprar um bixim desse pra brincar aqui.

----------


## pereiragomessilva

yondaime,
Seria melhor, colocar um torre no centro da cidade.
Pois dependendo da distancia desse morro para os locais, você já começa tem mais dispersão de sinais a famosa perda em espaço livre.
Para melhor penetração indoor é importante que o equipamento esteja instalado no nivel dos predios ou casas a serem atendidos.

Abraço,
Fabio Silva

----------


## Xororo

> Pergunto,
> 
> será que encima de um morro (bem localizado, dá pra fazer o uso de notebooks movel ?)
> 
> ou seria mais interessante levantar uma torre bem no centro da cidade?
> 
> acho que vou comprar um bixim desse pra brincar aqui.


Como o Fábio disse, levantando a torre no centro de todas as edificações você vai obter uma melhor reflexão de sinal. Minha duvida é se dentro das casas haverá boa mobilidade com notebook devido às paredes e se a penetração do sinal nessas casas é boa.

E caso você queira desembolsar R$20000,00, você poderá brincar feliz com seu bixinho.. aheuheauehu!!!

----------


## pereiragomessilva

A penetração dentro das casas é bem interessante dentro dos primeiros 500 mts de raio da Base Station, porém isso também depende da densidade de predios e casas da cidade.
Agora o preço de R$ 20.000,00 reais também não é bem assim não.
A empresa que trabalho e que é representante da Wavion no Brasil tem condições de vender o equipamento em um preço muito menor que isto.

E a tendencia é que abaixe ainda mais, conforme a demanda pelo equipamento aumente.

Abraço a todos

----------


## Xororo

> A penetração dentro das casas é bem interessante dentro dos primeiros 500 mts de raio da Base Station, porém isso também depende da densidade de predios e casas da cidade.
> Agora o preço de R$ 20.000,00 reais também não é bem assim não.
> A empresa que trabalho e que é representante da Wavion no Brasil tem condições de vender o equipamento em um preço muito menor que isto.
> 
> E a tendencia é que abaixe ainda mais, conforme a demanda pelo equipamento aumente.
> 
> Abraço a todos


Quer dizer que boa mobilidade com notebook em casa só se consegue a 500mts da base? =\
Eu tava esperando pelo menos 1km...

Um cara falou em outro tópico que dá pra achar a R$13600,00 já. Não sei não, o equipamento ainda nem foi completamente testado, a demanda ainda é baixa e já foi abaixado o preço em 30%??? Acredito que nem tenha certificado de homologação.

Abraços!

----------


## yondaime

Vou aguardar os testes reais,
mas acredito que vou implantar 4 torres de 2,0km de distancia uma da outra

TORRE A >>>> 1,6km >>> TORRE B >>> 1,6km >>> TORRE C >>> 1,6km >> TORRE D


mas a minha ideia é só pra notebook movel, nada de cliente residencial.

O que vocês acham? dária certo?

as vezes compensa pagar mais caro e ter um "contrato" com quem te vendeu do que comprar por 10k e depois não ter o que fazer com o equipamento e ter perdido o dinheiro.
"é uma forma de pensar"
cada um tem a sua.

----------


## Xororo

> Vou aguardar os testes reais,
> mas acredito que vou implantar 4 torres de 2,0km de distancia uma da outra
> 
> TORRE A >>>> 1,6km >>> TORRE B >>> 1,6km >>> TORRE C >>> 1,6km >> TORRE D
> 
> 
> mas a minha ideia é só pra notebook movel, nada de cliente residencial.
> 
> O que vocês acham? dária certo?
> ...


O Fábio falou que dentro de edificações funciona bem até 500mts da base. Eu tenho minhas dúvidas se a 1,6km funcionaria bem. Se a pessoa estiver com o note na rua é provável que consiga mobilidade sim com essa distância, mas os clientes residenciais podem ter problemas com sinal devido as paredes, mas com 4 torres você conseguirá atender uma área grande, e se der pra fazer roaming vai ficar legal.

----------


## pereiragomessilva

> Quer dizer que boa mobilidade com notebook em casa só se consegue a 500mts da base? =\
> Eu tava esperando pelo menos 1km...
> 
> Um cara falou em outro tópico que dá pra achar a R$13600,00 já. Não sei não, o equipamento ainda nem foi completamente testado, a demanda ainda é baixa e já foi abaixado o preço em 30%??? Acredito que nem tenha certificado de homologação.
> 
> Abraços!


Olha só, na verdade eu testei completamente o equipamento. E também já existe a homologação do equipamento na anatel, basta somente procurar pelo fabricante Wavion Ltd. no site da Anatel.
Realmente o que posso te falar sobre o preço é que alguns distribuidores cobram mais caro que outros devido ao metodos de importação feitos.
Não é que o preço do equipamento abaixo pois o preço medio dele é esse mesmo de 13600 a 15000 é que existem pessoal que tem margem de lucros maiores.
E outro distribuidores que é o caso da empresa que trabalho que compram mais equipamentos do fabricante e conseqüentemente tem mais descontos no momento da compra e com isso conseguem repassar esse desconto ao consumidor final.
Quanto a mobilidade de 500 mts é como eu disse anterior esse numero pode variar conforme os tipos de construção existentes ou barreiras a se ultrapassar.

Espero que tenha ajudado.
Fabio Silva

----------


## pereiragomessilva

> Vou aguardar os testes reais,
> mas acredito que vou implantar 4 torres de 2,0km de distancia uma da outra
> 
> TORRE A >>>> 1,6km >>> TORRE B >>> 1,6km >>> TORRE C >>> 1,6km >> TORRE D
> 
> 
> mas a minha ideia é só pra notebook movel, nada de cliente residencial.
> 
> O que vocês acham? dária certo?
> ...


Existem empresa que fazem para esse caso especifico sistema de Try and Buy, onde você pode testar o equipamento e se atingir as expectativas você fica com ele e pago o equipamento.
Se quiser saber sobre essa modalidade de negocio contate em PVT ou pelo e-mail [email protected], posso te indicar empresa que faça isso.

----------


## 1929

> Olha só, na verdade eu testei completamente o equipamento. E também já existe a homologação do equipamento na anatel, basta somente procurar pelo fabricante Wavion Ltd. no site da Anatel.
> Realmente o que posso te falar sobre o preço é que alguns distribuidores cobram mais caro que outros devido ao metodos de importação feitos.
> Não é que o preço do equipamento abaixo pois o preço medio dele é esse mesmo de 13600 a 15000 é que existem pessoal que tem margem de lucros maiores.
> E outro distribuidores que é o caso da empresa que trabalho que compram mais equipamentos do fabricante e conseqüentemente tem mais descontos no momento da compra e com isso conseguem repassar esse desconto ao consumidor final.
> Quanto a mobilidade de 500 mts é como eu disse anterior esse numero pode variar conforme os tipos de construção existentes ou barreiras a se ultrapassar.
> 
> Espero que tenha ajudado.
> Fabio Silva


Já que tu está na área, me explica uma coisa: Eu pensei que a Parks é que tinha trazido para o Brasil este equipamento. Pelo menos li isso no site da Wavion, algum tempo atrás e também nos folders que me enviaram.
Mas agora fui lá ver o certificado de homologação e consta realmente o nome da Wavion como solicitante.
Então não é uma exclusividade Parks como eles deixaram transparecer.
E outro detalhe: é uma tecnologia diferente da MIMO, pois lá só cita protocolo 802.11B e G.
É isso mesmo?

----------


## pereiragomessilva

Pois então...
Realmente não é um exclusividade da Parks.
Olhando o solicitante da homologação vc verá que é a FTD Comunicação de Dados.
Eu trabalho nessa empresa e fomos nós que começamos a trazer o equipamento para o Brasil.
Porisso já realizei muitos testes com o equipamento, até para ter certeza que compensaria vender o equipamento.
E de acordo com os testes que realizei foi que decidimos investir no produto.
Os testes realmente superam as expectativas já tivemos aqui também na empresa um treinamento de certificação do equipamento, que foi dado por um engenheiro da Wavion Israel.
Quanto a tecnologia empregada é realmente muito parecido com MIMO, até porque o equipamento tem 6 transmissores independentes divididos em 2 grupos de 3 transmissores.
Mas o grande diferencial é realmente o Beamforming no site da Wavion você pode ler mais sobre o assunto.
O Beamforming também é utilizado em equipamentos Wimax www.wavionnetworks.com/Beamforming.html

Espero ter ajudado.

Fabio Silva

----------


## 1929

> Pois então...
> Realmente não é um exclusividade da Parks.
> Olhando o solicitante da homologação vc verá que é a FTD Comunicação de Dados.
> Eu trabalho nessa empresa e fomos nós que começamos a trazer o equipamento para o Brasil.
> Porisso já realizei muitos testes com o equipamento, até para ter certeza que compensaria vender o equipamento.
> E de acordo com os testes que realizei foi que decidimos investir no produto.
> Os testes realmente superam as expectativas já tivemos aqui também na empresa um treinamento de certificação do equipamento, que foi dado por um engenheiro da Wavion Israel.
> Quanto a tecnologia empregada é realmente muito parecido com MIMO, até porque o equipamento tem 6 transmissores independentes divididos em 2 grupos de 3 transmissores.
> Mas o grande diferencial é realmente o Beamforming no site da Wavion você pode ler mais sobre o assunto.
> ...



Eu já tinha visto. Inclusive foi tema de uma dúvida que surgiu aqui.
No segundo gráfico, mostra em 300metros quanto deve passar. Teve até um companheiro que chamou a atenção para isso. Achamos pouco, já que na propaganda diz que cobre mais com mais eficiência.
Aquela comparação com wi-fi , ou eu não entendi bem, mas passa na prática muito mais do que está no gráfico.
Comenta tecnicamente para nós este gráfico.

Quanto a questão da homologação, e aquisição, vou te procurar via MP para ver como podemos negociar.

----------


## pereiragomessilva

Vamos lá,
Quanto ao gráfico é uma comparação com um access point comum.
Aquele gráfico refere-se a cobertura com penetração indoor. Na pratica isso pode variar pois depende muito do tipo area que se esta cobrindo. Aquele gráfico é resultado típico esperado, porém pode ser melhor se a area a ser coberta propiciar bastante reflexão de sinal ou até menor se a região for muito arborizada.
Portanto como o pessoal da Wavion costuma dizer tudo depende da area ou região que se pretende atingir e a instalação fisica do equipamento tem que ser levada em consideração de acordo com a aplicação que se pretende ter.

Espero ter ajudado, qualquer duvida estou a disposição.

Abraço,
Fabio Silva

----------


## Xororo

Quer dizer então que o rádio não tem nada daquele negócio de aproveitar reflexão como eu pensei que tinha??? =\
To começando a ficar confuso, se for isso mesmo ele não tem tanta diferença de um rádio comum, só é muito mais eficaz, mas em termos de tecnologia o que muda mesmo é o beamforming e mais nada. Estou errado?

----------


## pereiragomessilva

> Quer dizer então que o rádio não tem nada daquele negócio de aproveitar reflexão como eu pensei que tinha??? =\
> To começando a ficar confuso, se for isso mesmo ele não tem tanta diferença de um rádio comum, só é muito mais eficaz, mas em termos de tecnologia o que muda mesmo é o beamforming e mais nada. Estou errado?


Não é bem assim....
As reflexões são realmente muito bem aproveitadas pois o radio trabalha com OFDM, mas o Beamforming é que faz a maior diferença no sistema como um todo.
Pois alem de aproveitar as reflexões, o Beamforming também insere no upstream e downstream um ganho na ordem de 10 a 12 dB, ou seja até 3 vezes mais que sistemas convencionais.
Outro grande segredo do WBS2400 é o nível de sensibilidade de recepção do equipamento, que é de até -105.5 dBm, para fazer um comparativo com uma solução mais "robusta" que existe no mercado, o que mais se aproxima tem uma sensibilidade de -97 dBm, levando em consideração que a cada 3 dBm temos o dobro da potência recebida podemos dizer que o equipamento da Wavion tem no mínimo o dobro da capacidade do melhor equipamento que existe no mercado hoje.

Espero ter esclarecido a confusão

Abraço,
Fabio Silva

----------


## Xororo

> Não é bem assim....
> As reflexões são realmente muito bem aproveitadas pois o radio trabalha com OFDM, mas o Beamforming é que faz a maior diferença no sistema comum um todo.
> Pois alem de aproveitar as reflexões o Beamforming também insere de upstream e downstream na ordem de 10 a 12 dB, ou seja até 3 vezes mais que sistemas convencionais.
> Outro grande segredo do WBS2400 é o nível de sensibilidade de recepção do equipamento, que é de até -105.5 dBm, para fazer um comparativo com uma solução mais "robusta" que se no mercado, o que mais se aproxima tem uma sensibilidade de -97 dBm, levando em consideração que a cada 3 dBm temos o dobro da potência recebida podemos dizer que o equipamento da Wavion é no mínimo o dobro da capacidade do melhor equipamento que existe no mercado hoje.
> 
> Espero ter esclarecido a confusão
> 
> Abraço,
> Fabio Silva


Entendi, obrigado!
Mas tenho outra dúvida. Eu imaginava que esse aproveitamento de reflexão, o ganho extra do equipamento, vários rádios trabalhando em conjunto eram características apenas de equipamentos MIMO. Já que esse equipamento não trabalha com MIMO e faz tudo isso, o que é o MIMO na verdade?

----------


## pereiragomessilva

A grande vantagem do MIMO ( Multiple input multiple output ) trata mais no sentido de agregar banda.
Com varias entradas e varias saidas o MIMO consegue agregar banda.
Mas a filosofia é a mesma.

abraço,
Fabio

----------


## Xororo

> A grande vantagem do MIMO ( Multiple input multiple output ) trata mais no sentido de agregar banda.
> Com varias entradas e varias saidas o MIMO consegue agregar banda.
> Mas a filosofia é a mesma.
> 
> abraço,
> Fabio


Entendo... li um artigo que fala as principais características capazes de aumentar a confiabilidade e a largura de banda nos sistemas wireless com MIMO. São elas MIMO (multiple input multiple output) pra aproveitamento das reflexões e formação de um único sinal que praticamente cancela o fading e melhora o throughput, a modulação OFDM *(orthogonal frequency division multiplexing) para* cancelar o ISI (inter-symbol-interference) que é uma interferência tipo o fading e o LDPC *(low-density parity check*) que é um código para redução de erros na trasmissão. Esses 3 em conjunto (MIMO, LDPC e OFDM) fazem com que o sistema atinja um througput e níveis de sinal muito acima do normal, eliminando os maiores problemas de redes wireless que inclui principalmente interferência.

----------


## 1929

> Vamos lá,
> Quanto ao gráfico é uma comparação com um access point comum.
> Aquele gráfico refere-se a cobertura com penetração indoor. Na pratica isso pode variar pois depende muito do tipo area que se esta cobrindo. Aquele gráfico é resultado típico esperado, porém pode ser melhor se a area a ser coberta propiciar bastante reflexão de sinal ou até menor se a região for muito arborizada.
> Portanto como o pessoal da Wavion costuma dizer tudo depende da area ou região que se pretende atingir e a instalação fisica do equipamento tem que ser levada em consideração de acordo com a aplicação que se pretende ter.
> 
> Espero ter ajudado, qualquer duvida estou a disposição.
> 
> Abraço,
> Fabio Silva


Ok! mas eu esperava um gráfico que mostrasse no mínimo 1km de cobertura tranquila.
Eu tenho APzinho que já botei navegação indoor com cerca de 300 metros ( dois quarteirões dos grandes). Minha torre tem 19metros e menos de 50 metros depois tem um prédio com 16 metros na frente e a seguir algumas árvores.
E naveguei dentro de casa só com anteninha da pci engenius 3601S com sinal em 40%. Mas isso só com a engenius, mesmo assim não em todas as peças da casa. Outras pci não deram nem para saída.

O gráfico, com o intuito de mostrar a diferença de desempenho entre os dois sistemas, é válido. O que me chamou a atençao é a escala do gráfico. No lugar dos 300 metros deveria estar é 3000 metros. Aí sim ficava beleza.
Naquele gráfico até o wi-fi está prejudicado no desempenho.

----------


## 1929

Fazendo uma pesquisa sobre beamforming, eu achei este material.
É sobre outro fabricante, mas muito explicativo sobre como funciona.

E neste, o fabricante tem rádios com 4 antenas.
O da Wavion é com 6 mas o princípio é o mesmo.

tem algumas explicações que me surpreendeu, como por ex. a capacidade de dirigir o feixe de irradiação diretamente as estações conectadas, e filtrando as interferencias.
São 8 paginas, que podem ser um pouco cansativas, mas vale a pena ler.
Todas as dúvidas que foram perguntadas anteriormente podem ser tiradas agora.

Corrigindo: São também 6 antenas

----------


## niqturbo

CARO AMIGO GOSTARIA DE SABER , SE É POSSIVEL SUBSTITUIR AS ANTENAS OMIN ORIGINAL DO WAVION POR ANTENAS HYPERLINK DE 17DBI SERA QUE É POSSIVEL.

----------


## 1929

> CARO AMIGO GOSTARIA DE SABER , SE É POSSIVEL SUBSTITUIR AS ANTENAS OMIN ORIGINAL DO WAVION POR ANTENAS HYPERLINK DE 17DBI SERA QUE É POSSIVEL.


Esta é a dúvida que todos nós temos com relação aos APs com MIMO. Nem os fabricantes sabem o desempenho.

Mas o Wavion tem uma tecnologia de processamento no mínimo interessante. Chama-se beamforming.

É muito extenso para explicar em poucas palavras, mas é algo para mim totalmente novo. O rádio "pensa" e aproveita a energia irradiada para somente aqueles que estão conectados. É uma coisa até meio dificil de entrar na cabeça no início, mas vale a pena pesquisar sobre o beamforming.

E com este algorritmo, acho que omni seria mais indicado. Mas nem todos APs com MIMO tem beamforming.

----------


## pereiragomessilva

Somente complementando a resposta do 1929...
Devido exatamente por causa do Beamfoming não é recomendado pelo fabricante a troca da antena do equipamento, por antenas Standard.Tal pratica poderia prejudicar o sistema.
A Wavion no mês de Março lançará um novo produto setorizado e que deverá vir acompanhado de suas antenas.
As antenas utilizadas no sistema, são desenvolvidas para o produto e para se obter melhor desempenho do sistema, porisso não é recomendado que sejam trocadas.

Abraço,

----------


## 1929

> Somente complementando a resposta do 1929...
> Devido exatamente por causa do Beamfoming não é recomendado pelo fabricante a troca da antena do equipamento, por antenas Standard.Tal pratica poderia prejudicar o sistema.
> A Wavion no mês de Março lançará um novo produto setorizado e que deverá vir acompanhado de suas antenas.
> As antenas utilizadas no sistema, são desenvolvidas para o produto e para se obter melhor desempenho do sistema, porisso não é recomendado que sejam trocadas.
> 
> Abraço,



Tem um amigo meu que demorou para comprar um PC. Ele dizia que estava esperando o último modelo.

Agora me lembrei deste porque a Wavion já está lançando outro produto. Não que o primeiro fosse alterado, mas serão dois produtos para aplicações diferentes. Vai ser uma boa. Enquanto isso eu vou esperando o último modelo. heheheh!!! Valeu pela notícia.

----------


## pereiragomessilva

Bom,
eu já vejo isso como coisas e aplicações diferentes.
Na questão da setorização dependendo da aplicação é interessante ter antenas omni, eu outra painéis setoriais, tudo depende para que se vai usar.
O portifolio de equipamentos esta acrescendo e isso é interessante pq mostra o interesse da empresa em desenvolvimento de equipamentos, e mostra também que o fabricante não é uma empresa de 1 equipamento só.
Vejo tudo isso como evolução.
E bom para nós que sempre temos tecnologias novas para uso.

Abraço,

----------


## 1929

Concordo, Pereira.
Não tem como barrar o progresso.
As coisas ocorrem tão rápido que não dá nem tempo de assimilar alguma novidade e logo surgem outras opções. 
Veja bem, não disse que o primeiro modelo estaria desatualizado, mas sim uma opção a mais para quem tem esta necessidade.
De certo modo vem responder aquelas indagações que fazíamos a respeito de colocar por ex. setoriais em cartões com protocolo N, coisa que nem a Ubiquiti ainda tem certeza.
Assim a Wavion parece estar na vanguarda.

----------


## wimax2

> Galera eu vi que tem um topico relacionado a isso aqi no forum, no entanto queria ter a certeza se alguem ja testou o equipo, e se realmente vale a pena envestir! Dizem que e possivel obter sinal sem visada em uma distancia de ate 3km, dentro de casa apenas com o notebook! Is that real?? Obrigado pela atencao!!


 




Boa Tarde pela primeira vez que estou postando neste site
o intuito e realmente ajudar a comunidade 
Bom vasmos para o que intereça. estamos testando uma WAVION em FRONTEIRA MG a 10 dias e realmente nos sulpriendemos. digo desde ja que e um equipamento que e talmente diferente de todos os conceitos de radio wireless.
80% da qualida esta na instação do equipamento.
fuinciona como manda o figurino so que tem que ter no minimo 10 dias para testes e reajuste.
tivemos uma performa de 1.200Mt com kit USB da iptaime e antena de 5 Dbi
a 1Mbps trasferencia. :Proud:  :Proud:  :Proud:

----------


## wimax2

> Vou aguardar os testes reais,
> mas acredito que vou implantar 4 torres de 2,0km de distancia uma da outra
> 
> TORRE A >>>> 1,6km >>> TORRE B >>> 1,6km >>> TORRE C >>> 1,6km >> TORRE D
> 
> 
> mas a minha ideia é só pra notebook movel, nada de cliente residencial.
> 
> O que vocês acham? dária certo?
> ...


 


boa tarde
não creio que 4 estações seria necessario
pois o equipamento e diferente dos convecionais.
estamos testando um kit USB de 350Mw segunda temos a porformace.
um equipamento e o suficiente para uma cidade de 17 mil abritantes
ele e robusto para suportar 200 crentes simultanio.
e uma escala auta
ok
[email protected] :Bird:  :Bird:  :Bird:  :Viking:

----------


## pereiragomessilva

Concordo plenamente com os dizeres....
Realmente a instalação é quem faz a diferença, o equipamento é realmente surpreendente, e a instalação é quem faz o equipamento funcionar bem.
No mais pelo que vejo é que a empresa Wavion esta em completa evolução.
Recebi um e-mail da Wavion com um novo portifolio produtos, que é o WBS5800 IEEE 802.11a e o WBS2400 e WBS5800 setorizados, nos dois produtos são 3 antenas de 120°.
Acredito que o WBS5800 em 5.8 será uma boa pedida para nosso mercado que cada vez mais tem necessidades como essas que a Wavion esta suprindo.

Abraço,
Fabio

----------


## Xororo

> boa tarde
> não creio que 4 estações seria necessario
> pois o equipamento e diferente dos convecionais.
> estamos testando um kit USB de 350Mw segunda temos a porformace.
> um equipamento e o suficiente para uma cidade de 17 mil abritantes
> ele e robusto para suportar 200 crentes simultanio.
> e uma escala auta
> ok
> [email protected]


Esse rádio vai ter que aguentar muita reza de "crente" pra funcionar... aheuaheuaheu!!!

Brincadeiras a parte, nesse caso pelo menos uns 2 ele vai precisar, já que o alcance do Wavion é 3km.

----------


## 1929

> Boa Tarde pela primeira vez que estou postando neste site
> o intuito e realmente ajudar a comunidade 
> Bom vasmos para o que intereça. estamos testando uma WAVION em FRONTEIRA MG a 10 dias e realmente nos sulpriendemos. digo desde ja que e um equipamento que e talmente diferente de todos os conceitos de radio wireless.
> 80% da qualida esta na instação do equipamento.
> fuinciona como manda o figurino so que tem que ter no minimo 10 dias para testes e reajuste.
> tivemos uma performa de 1.200Mt com kit USB da iptaime e antena de 5 Dbi
> a 1Mbps trasferencia.


Qual a potencia de transmissão deste adaptador usb?
E como está a tua visada para conseguir conexão? E foi dentro de casa ou na rua?

----------


## UltraFox

> Qual a potencia de transmissão deste adaptador usb?
> E como está a tua visada para conseguir conexão? E foi dentro de casa ou na rua?



Acho que não se trata de potencia mais sim de RX ou seja sensibilidade. isso é o mais importante.
Vejam que o NS2 tem uma sensibilidade muito maior que varios CHICLETIOS. nisso torna ele bem melhor acredito que com uma USB com RX melhor vai fazer milagres.

----------


## 1929

> Acho que não se trata de potencia mais sim de RX ou seja sensibilidade. isso é o mais importante.
> Vejam que o NS2 tem uma sensibilidade muito maior que varios CHICLETIOS. nisso torna ele bem melhor acredito que com uma USB com RX melhor vai fazer milagres.



Pois é UltraFox. 

Eu sempre li isso também, mas fico pensando, o wireless é um caminho de duas mãos. Como um adaptador fraquinho vai conseguir enviar o sinal até a base? 
Eu uso na base, 32mw, mas tenho antena e altura privilegiada, o que normalmente não acontece no cliente.
Outro dia um companheiro aqui do forum disse que no caso da pci, não faz mal que tenha mais potencia porque ela não iria causar interferencias.

Qual a realidade sobre esta questão?

----------


## UltraFox

> Pois é UltraFox. 
> 
> Eu sempre li isso também, mas fico pensando, o wireless é um caminho de duas mãos. Como um adaptador fraquinho vai conseguir enviar o sinal até a base? 
> Eu uso na base, 32mw, mas tenho antena e altura privilegiada, o que normalmente não acontece no cliente.
> Outro dia um companheiro aqui do forum disse que no caso da pci, não faz mal que tenha mais potencia porque ela não iria causar interferencias.
> 
> Qual a realidade sobre esta questão?


Fica a duvida tambem. aqui nos estamos usando muitos NS2 porem por sua abertura de sinal ser bem maior que a grade não estamos conseguindo manter a mesma quantidade conectada simultaneamente tinha torres que chega a 50 por cartão R52h com antena grade Aquario 25dbi com o NS2 estamos com 20 porem não esta nem perto de ficar bom já tentei tudo que é configuração mais não consiguimos o mesmo desempenho. Isso é um caso a ser estudo exalstivamente.

----------


## pereiragomessilva

Sobre a sensibilidade do Wavion...
Uma grande diferença é que eleva e potencializa as conexões com o Wavion é exatamente a sensibilidade de recepção do equipamento. Para se ter idéia pode-se receber um sinal a -105.5 dBm isso ajuda ao equipamento "entender" os poucos sinais vindos dos CPE´s. Claro que também o Beamforming também ajuda bastante a aumentar essa sensibilidade.

Abraço,
Fabio

----------


## jociano

> Esse rádio vai ter que aguentar muita reza de "crente" pra funcionar... aheuaheuaheu!!!
> 
> Brincadeiras a parte, nesse caso pelo menos uns 2 ele vai precisar, já que o alcance do Wavion é 3km.


Num é (Não é!) réza e sim oração de cristão! (crente!)

----------


## Pathuco

> Qual a potencia de transmissão deste adaptador usb?
> E como está a tua visada para conseguir conexão? E foi dentro de casa ou na rua?


Boa Tarde meus amigos!!! primeira vez que posto.

o nosso amigo wimax2 fez o teste com usb iptime de 63mw atras de uma residencia sem a visada porem não foi feito os testes dentro da residencia....porem futuramente fara mas teste porem com o USB DA WAVION mesmo com a potencia de 500mw, agora vamos imaginar se com 63mw trafegou 1mbyte a 1200 mts.....com o da wavion é sonho....
tomara que esses testes deles terminem logo e poste pra nos....

----------


## 1929

> Boa Tarde meus amigos!!! primeira vez que posto.
> 
> o nosso amigo wimax2 fez o teste com usb iptime de 63mw atras de uma residencia sem a visada porem não foi feito os testes dentro da residencia....porem futuramente fara mas teste porem com o USB DA WAVION mesmo com a potencia de 500mw, agora vamos imaginar se com 63mw trafegou 1mbyte a 1200 mts.....com o da wavion é sonho....
> tomara que esses testes deles terminem logo e poste pra nos....


problema vai ser a homologação deste usb. Tomara que saia.
A fiscalização está batendo até nisso.

----------


## izaufernandes

O pessoal está postando testes dizendo que dá x megabites a x metros etc e tal. Agente sabe que 1 rádio comum servido 1 cliente com sinal baixo é uma coisa más colocar 20 - 30 clientes com sinal baixo em um rádio é outra história. Vou aguardar pra ver o desempenho desse rádio com ao menos 200 clientes que é o que interessa e é o que vai dar o retorno merecido para tal investimento.

----------


## wimax2

Bom dia Não e que dissemos que da ?% de transferência .
E que este equipamento não e um RADIO e um transmissor de potencia.
A questão e ele no tem a função de criar o campo de transmissão para as clientes.
Não controla quantos estarão conectados .200 simultâneo e moleza... 
 :Viking: 










 :Viking:  :Shakehands:  :Shakehands:  :Shakehands:  :Shakehands:  :Shakehands:  :Shakehands: 




> O pessoal está postando testes dizendo que dá x megabites a x metros etc e tal. Agente sabe que 1 rádio comum servido 1 cliente com sinal baixo é uma coisa más colocar 20 - 30 clientes com sinal baixo em um rádio é outra história. Vou aguardar pra ver o desempenho desse rádio com ao menos 200 clientes que é o que interessa e é o que vai dar o retorno merecido para tal investimento.

----------


## Nano2

Alguma novidade sobre os testes com este equipamento ?

----------


## wimax2

estamos colocando clientes a vontade para testar carga com Clientes :Viking:  :Viking: 
















> Alguma novidade sobre os testes com este equipamento ?

----------


## 1929

> estamos colocando clientes a vontade para testar carga com Clientes


E quanto a penetração de sinal, como é?

Dá para usar só com notebook dentro de casa ou placa pci com anteninha de 2 dbi num raio de quanto em relação a base?

----------


## pereiragomessilva

Tipicamente o fabricante fala em 500 mts de radio, porém isso pode variar para mais ou menos conforme a topografia do local e o piso de ruido.
Em ambiente com ruido moderado e construções mais baixas consegui 500 mts na boa só com o notebook a uma taxa de 1Mbps.

----------


## 1929

> Tipicamente o fabricante fala em 500 mts de radio, porém isso pode variar para mais ou menos conforme a topografia do local e o piso de ruido.
> Em ambiente com ruido moderado e construções mais baixas consegui 500 mts na boa só com o notebook a uma taxa de 1Mbps.


Já é um bom começo.
Apesar dos distribuidores dizerem até 1500m mas em ambiente externo.

Estes 500mts foi dentro de casa ou na rua?

----------


## Nano2

> Tipicamente o fabricante fala em 500 mts de radio, porém isso pode variar para mais ou menos conforme a topografia do local e o piso de ruido.
> Em ambiente com ruido moderado e construções mais baixas consegui 500 mts na boa só com o notebook a uma taxa de 1Mbps.


Pereira, deixando de lado a mobilidade, como atendo um cliente a 2km de distancia ? qual equipamento usar ? e que taxa se consegue ?

----------


## pereiragomessilva

> Já é um bom começo.
> Apesar dos distribuidores dizerem até 1500m mas em ambiente externo.
> 
> Estes 500mts foi dentro de casa ou na rua?


 
Dentro de casa....

----------


## pereiragomessilva

> Pereira, deixando de lado a mobilidade, como atendo um cliente a 2km de distancia ? qual equipamento usar ? e que taxa se consegue ?


Bom se não existe visada é mais complicado de afirmar.
Mas o ideal seria antenas externas de preferencia com um radio CPE de boa qualidade.
Tudo vai depender dos tipo de obstaculo a se ultrapassar, não tem como afirmar o melhor seria testa in loco.

Abraço,

----------


## xandemartini

> Bom se não existe visada é mais complicado de afirmar.
> Mas o ideal seria antenas externas de preferencia com um radio CPE de boa qualidade.
> Tudo vai depender dos tipo de obstaculo a se ultrapassar, não tem como afirmar o melhor seria testa in loco.
> 
> Abraço,


E com visada como ficaria? Estou começando a ultrapassar o limite de clientes simultâneos por antena nas minhas 2 bases, como o wavion dizem suportar 234 clientes a 512 kbps, poderia eu trocar os aps atuais por apenas 1 wavion... Todos meus clientes ficam a menos de 5 kms da bases, todos com antenas externa de 24 dbi apontadas para minha base. Ele seria uma boa solução? E como anda o preço atual dele, com todas essas mexidas do dolar?

----------


## pereiragomessilva

Bom dia Alexandre,
Tudo depende do Radio que esta no cliente, mas em teoria é possivel sim, o numero exato de clientes simultaneos é 238.
Quando ao preço não sei te dizer ao certo, mas vc pode procurar a FTD Comunicação de Dados que é um dos distribuidores da Wavion no Brasil.
Se preferir me mande um e-mail em pvt que eu te passo o contato do pessoal lá.

Abraço,
Fabio

----------


## 1929

E o melhor preço parece ser o deles. Já falaram em torno de 13500,00

----------


## Xororo

1929, alguma notícia do UsadosMAC ou resultados dos testes?

----------


## 1929

> 1929, alguma notícia do UsadosMAC ou resultados dos testes?


Nada ainda. Mas estou aguardando. 
Assim como o Ariquemes relatou mau resultado, tiveram outros relatando bons resultados.

Estou em cima do muro.

----------


## Xororo

> Nada ainda. Mas estou aguardando. 
> Assim como o Ariquemes relatou mau resultado, tiveram outros relatando bons resultados.
> 
> Estou em cima do muro.


Somos 2 então =\

----------


## pereiragomessilva

> Nossa Empresa KLIK TELECOM www.klik.com.br , testamos (2)dois equipamentos Wavion BWS-2400 Distribuido no Brasil pela Parks, aqui na cidade de Ariquemes, Rondônia. NÃO FUNCIONA. Não joga mais de 500 metros com parede, o sinal oscila muito e as vezes trava, pense bem antes de pagar mais de 20 mil por um equipamento que não vai resolver, mais vale colocar 4 setoriais de 90 graus hyperlink que joga bem mais sinal na torre joga bem mais longe e com bem mais qualidade do que este equipamento, quem quizer pode me contactar pelo MSN/Email: [email protected]. Conheço várias pessoas que tem provedor e testaram este equipamento e todos se desepcionaram e devolveram. Este equipamento é Ilusão. Abraços.


Discordo da sua opinião.
Acredito que tudo depende da forma em que se foi instalado o equipamento.
Tenho noticias e resultados meus proprios muito satisfatorios e que realmente mostram a qualidade do produto.
Acredito ainda que não podemos generalizar. Como eu havia postado anterior, a instalação é o ponto crucial para o bom desempenho, pode ser que vc não tenha sido orientado corretamente pela Parks, quando a instalação e a "sintonização do equipamento" que também é fator muito importante do equipamento. Não creio que antenas setoriais possar ter melhor performance do que um equipamento que tem uma sensilibidade como a do Wavion.
Desculpe mas é somente uma opinião minha.

Abraço,

----------


## 1929

> Apenas relatei os testes que fiz, o equipamento foi instalado corretamente e acompanhado diretamente pelo fabricante em Israel. grato



Acho muito perigoso generalizar experiências.
O que funciona para um pode não funcionar para outros.
Agora, quando todo mundo bota a boca aí a coisa fica mais evidente.
É o caso do cartão 8602 da Engenius. E mesmo assim tem gente se dando bem.

Como é o teu ambiente aí?
Predomina área urbana? Pois este tipo de equipamento precisa também contar com a reflexão para ter rendimento.
Área mais aberta, com menos construção não provê este tipo de reflexão.
O UsadosMac, que está também com o equipamento já testou e áreas rurais e também achou que não tinha o mesmo rendimento das áreas com mais adensamento de construções.

E como o distribuidor em muitos casos está disposto a receber de volta, caso não atenda as expectativas, não terá prejuizo se experimentar.

----------


## pereiragomessilva

> Acho muito perigoso generalizar experiências.
> O que funciona para um pode não funcionar para outros.
> Agora, quando todo mundo bota a boca aí a coisa fica mais evidente.
> É o caso do cartão 8602 da Engenius. E mesmo assim tem gente se dando bem.
> 
> Como é o teu ambiente aí?
> Predomina área urbana? Pois este tipo de equipamento precisa também contar com a reflexão para ter rendimento.
> Área mais aberta, com menos construção não provê este tipo de reflexão.
> O UsadosMac, que está também com o equipamento já testou e áreas rurais e também achou que não tinha o mesmo rendimento das áreas com mais adensamento de construções.
> ...


Concordo em Genero numero e grau com a sua opnião.
O que tenho escutado de pessoas que tem testado é que na maioria dos casos os resultados são satisfatórios.
Acredito que também que o equipamento seja um investimento até considerado alto, porém se funcionar a contento esse investimento passa a ser justificável.

Abraço.

----------


## Pathuco

pessoal gostaria de saber onde encontro o usb da wavion de 500 mw..

----------


## pereiragomessilva

> pessoal gostaria de saber onde encontro o usb da wavion de 500 mw..


Você pode procurar procurar um distribuidor da Wavion.
Procure a FTD Comunicação de Dados. Contato Sr. Fernando tel: 11 4034-8720

----------


## Giovani.couto

Olá caros colegas !

Já li todo o tópico, porém ainda não tive a certeza !

Este equipamento e wimax ou não?

tenho um anúncio de um vendedor dizendo que é wimax, aqui vai o link 

Rede KIT PROVEDOR WIMAX WBS-2400 - HOMOLOGADO PELA ANATEL - Anúncios grátis

Siceramente estou confuso e gostaria de um resumo prático desse equipamento, se alguém souber, por favor coloque aqui pra min ...estou pensando em adquirir um mas tenho que ter certeza do que estou comprando !

Outra coisa, onde posso conseguir um preço melhor ? Será que esse equipamento tem peças de reposição para eventual queima de algum componente ?

Agradeço desde já a contrubuição dos colegas !

----------


## osmano807

Pelo que eu vi até agora, ele só tem MIMO (Breaforming?).
Agora, 30 mil é de lascar, e que querendo comprar um desse para minha rede em casa (sério!)

Ah, olha, tem da parks e outra também:
http://sistemas.anatel.gov.br/sgch/C...NumRFGCT=23509
http://sistemas.anatel.gov.br/sgch/C...umRFGCT=200208

----------


## 1929

Apesar de alguns dizerem que é wimax, não é não.
Wimax é protocolo 802.16 e este rádio é 802.11. É wi-fi mesmo.
Mas já tem preço em torno de 14.000,00

----------


## Giovani.couto

> Apesar de alguns dizerem que é wimax, não é não.
> Wimax é protocolo 802.16 e este rádio é 802.11. É wi-fi mesmo.
> Mas já tem preço em torno de 14.000,00


 
Olá Amigo sabe onde consigo por este valor ? sera que na Parks eles vendem ? sera que vale a pena comprar ?

----------


## Giovani.couto

> Apesar de alguns dizerem que é wimax, não é não.
> Wimax é protocolo 802.16 e este rádio é 802.11. É wi-fi mesmo.
> Mas já tem preço em torno de 14.000,00


 
Olá ! já que ta por dentro do assunto será que ja tem erbs wimax 2,4 ? se sim saberia os custos ?
Obrigado !

----------


## 1929

> Olá Amigo sabe onde consigo por este valor ? sera que na Parks eles vendem ? sera que vale a pena comprar ?


Veja na pag 8 deste tópico.
Tem um post do pereiragomessilva onde ele cita o preço que a empresa dele comercializa com homologação.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> Turismo não, negócios. Fui conhecer os associados da Unotel e ficar por dentro das questões da Empresa. Esse wavion acho que é o mesmo q a Parks tá trazendo sim, quanto a preço tenho certeza que o pessoal da Amex vai se pronunciar aqui no decorrer do dia!


 alexandre, valor temos ideia ( sai pra mas de 20K) mas a grande pergunta e quem ja viu esa coisa com 250 clientes pendurados a todo vapor ?????
pode que nâo faça o milagre que promete, mas se aguentar 250 clientes a 256k sem estres, ja valeria a pena comprar um elefante branco deses hehehehehe...

----------


## xandemartini

> alexandre, valor temos ideia ( sai pra mas de 20K) mas a grande pergunta e quem ja viu esa coisa com 250 clientes pendurados a todo vapor ?????
> pode que nâo faça o milagre que promete, mas se aguentar 250 clientes a 256k sem estres, ja valeria a pena comprar um elefante branco deses hehehehehe...


Com certeza, pois tenho 2 bases q ja passam de 30 clientes simultâneos por antena, e se ele aguentasse me resolveria...

----------


## pereiragomessilva

Pessoal,
sinceramente ainda não testei com 250 clientes, conectados simultaneamente, porém existe um numero exato que o fabricante certifica que suporta que é 234 clientes simultâneos.
Particularmente já fiz testes e também acompanhei um teste onde haviam 120 clientes simultâneos.

----------


## Pathuco

> Olá Amigo sabe onde consigo por este valor ? sera que na Parks eles vendem ? sera que vale a pena comprar ?


Caro Giovani, entre em cantato com o pessoal da American Explorer, fale com o Rogério 019-21020578...creio que esta abaixo desse valor e o bom eles tem a pronta entrega e o suporte tecnico do pessoal lá é 100%.....

espero ter ajudado. :Hello:

----------


## izaufernandes

> Pessoal,
> sinceramente ainda não testei com 250 clientes, conectados simultaneamente, porém existe um numero exato que o fabricante certifica que suporta que é 234 clientes simultâneos.
> Particularmente já fiz testes e também acompanhei um teste onde haviam 120 clientes simultâneos.


Oi Pereira, neste teste que vc citou qual era a banda dos clientes (256k?) qual o equipamento que usavam no cliente? tinha cliente distante?

Obrigado

----------


## pereiragomessilva

Izau.
Na verdade as taxas de velocidade variavam conforme a qualidade do sinal.
Pois também 120 clientes simultaneos não significa que todos eles estavam trafegando ao mesmo tempo, pois é dificil simular esta condição, o teste que fizemos foi um teste em um WISP, onde tinhamos essa quantidade conectado. As taxas variavam conforme a quantidade de sinal recebido porém nos locais que visitamos essa taxa nunca foi inferior a 256Kbps.
O cliente mais distante tinha 5 Km, porém esta com antena externa com ganho de 24 dBi e com um Aprouter. Porém cheguei esta conectado também a 450 mts sem visada e 1500 mts com visada utilizando o laptop apenas, a uma taxa media de 300 Kbps.

----------


## danielb

Ao pessoal que está testando o wavion... olha a minha situação.. estou em uma pequena cidade (muitas árvores e poucos prédios)... será q o wavion vai aliviar minha situação? Quero chegar em alguns clientes atrás de árvores ou em lugares muito baixos... Dá liga?
Com relação aos atuais clientes do pop.. tenho 3 setoriais de 90 graus em um MK com três placas AG530.. tudo funciona muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuito bem... coloco MAIS um rádio como o Wavion ou coloco SOMENTE o Wavion para substituir esses rádios? Por enquanto todos os clientes tem visada... 
E aí????

Alguem jah testou algo parecido? :Shakehands:  Agradeço QUALQUER experiências.

----------


## Xororo

> Ao pessoal que está testando o wavion... olha a minha situação.. estou em uma pequena cidade (muitas árvores e poucos prédios)... será q o wavion vai aliviar minha situação? Quero chegar em alguns clientes atrás de árvores ou em lugares muito baixos... Dá liga?
> Com relação aos atuais clientes do pop.. tenho 3 setoriais de 90 graus em um MK com três placas AG530.. tudo funciona muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuito bem... coloco MAIS um rádio como o Wavion ou coloco SOMENTE o Wavion para substituir esses rádios? Por enquanto todos os clientes tem visada... 
> E aí????
> 
> Alguem jah testou algo parecido? Agradeço QUALQUER experiências.


Daniel, apesar do desempenho do Wavion ser melhor em local urbano (com muitos prédios para reflexão do sinal) em testes se mostrou bem eficiente em área rural com muitas árvores. Como o pessoal diz, vai depender se ele foi corretamente configurado.

E já que você tem um pop bem montado que atende bem os clientes seria interessante fazer OUTRO pop com o Wavion ao invés de substituir este.

Abraços!

----------


## 1929

> E já que você tem um pop bem montado que atende bem os clientes seria interessante fazer OUTRO pop com o Wavion ao invés de substituir este.
> 
> Abraços!


Se é uma pergunta, eu acho que não seria interessante. Time que está ganhando não se mexe. Faz outro pop igual ao que já tem.

----------


## danielb

Valew pessoal... o que também me chamou a atençao no wavion foi a quantidade de usuarios ativos online e o esquema de não estar tão sujeito a interferências... estou estudando trocar um pop que tah com 6 antenas setoriais (algumas as vezes apresentam problemas de interferencia) por um único wavion... essas 6 antenas juntas dão um total de 200 usuario simultâneos... se o wavion suportar seria excelente para eliminar o uso de trocentos canais e antenas.. que que voces acham??

----------


## Xororo

> Se é uma pergunta, eu acho que não seria interessante. Time que está ganhando não se mexe. Faz outro pop igual ao que já tem.


Não foi pergunta não, eu quis dizer que já que ele tem um pop que funciona bem, não tem necessidade de desmanchar pra colocar o Wavion. Como alternativa ele pode comprar o Wavion e fazer outro pop com ele.

----------


## Xororo

> Valew pessoal... o que também me chamou a atençao no wavion foi a quantidade de usuarios ativos online e o esquema de não estar tão sujeito a interferências... estou estudando trocar um pop que tah com 6 antenas setoriais (algumas as vezes apresentam problemas de interferencia) por um único wavion... essas 6 antenas juntas dão um total de 200 usuario simultâneos... se o wavion suportar seria excelente para eliminar o uso de trocentos canais e antenas.. que que voces acham??


O Wavion suporta até 234 clientes (se não estiver enganado), simultâneos (dependendo da banda que você liberar pros clientes). Ainda acho que você deveria montar outro pop com o Wavion ao invés de substituir esses equipamentos. Você vai cobrir uma área maior e terá mais clientes, e a qualidade não ficará comprometida, e você não terá desperdício de equipamento (equipamento sobrando, parado).

----------


## leobsl

Se o Wavion fizer tudo que promete OK deve ser bom agora eu comprei aqui para fortaleza no meu provedor um ( ALTAI ) Que pormetia a mesma coisa ... em sumo nao passou de 500m sem visada ,, os clientes externos com visada so podem ir ate 2km pois acima disso o ack dele fica em time out ,,, agora que e um radio robusto com qualidade acima dos ap comum e que tem uma sensibilidade de sinal otima EX: -90dbm ( = txrate de 54mb ) podendo ir ate -120dbm na pior condicao .. hj tenho ele em uma torre de 25mt em um bairro e ta legal mas nao fez o que prometia e pelo preço que paguei poderia ter colocado MK com antenas setorial da melhor qualidade possivbel que faria a mesma coisa .......


preço pago 35,000,00 ( mais importacao ) ................. resultado pesso de papel e dinheiro no mato...mas vamos la ve se o Wavion sera diferente ........( lembrando a promessa do altai era identica a do Wavion .. 1,5 km sem visada mas 250 usuarios simultaneos.) :Viking:  :Stupido:

----------


## Xororo

> Se o Wavion fizer tudo que promete OK deve ser bom agora eu comprei aqui para fortaleza no meu provedor um ( ALTAI ) Que pormetia a mesma coisa ... em sumo nao passou de 500m sem visada ,, os clientes externos com visada so podem ir ate 2km pois acima disso o ack dele fica em time out ,,, agora que e um radio robusto com qualidade acima dos ap comum e que tem uma sensibilidade de sinal otima EX: -90dbm ( = txrate de 54mb ) podendo ir ate -120dbm na pior condicao .. hj tenho ele em uma torre de 25mt em um bairro e ta legal mas nao fez o que prometia e pelo preço que paguei poderia ter colocado MK com antenas setorial da melhor qualidade possivbel que faria a mesma coisa .......
> 
> 
> preço pago 35,000,00 ( mais importacao ) ................. resultado pesso de papel e dinheiro no mato...mas vamos la ve se o Wavion sera diferente ........( lembrando a promessa do altai era identica a do Wavion .. 1,5 km sem visada mas 250 usuarios simultaneos.)


Tem uns que prometem mais do que podem mesmo, que nem político. Só que no caso do Wavion ainda é cedo pra falar que não atendeu as espectativas. Acho que não compensa pagar tudo isso (no seu caso) por um equipamento. Eu também iria de MK, muito mais saudável em todos os sentidos.

Abraços!

----------


## 1929

> Não foi pergunta não, eu quis dizer que já que ele tem um pop que funciona bem, não tem necessidade de desmanchar pra colocar o Wavion. Como alternativa ele pode comprar o Wavion e fazer outro pop com ele.


Então fechamos junto.

E como o pop dele está rendendo uma "barbaridade". seria o caso de montar outro igual. Muito mais economico.

----------


## Xororo

> Então fechamos junto.
> 
> E como o pop dele está rendendo uma "barbaridade". seria o caso de montar outro igual. Muito mais economico.


Concordo, melhor ainda. Mas se ele realmente quiser (e puder) desembolsar pro Wavion, não seria mal negócio também.

----------


## alexmoraes

Boa tarde amigos, gostaria muito da opinião de vcs:
Moro em uma pequena cidade com cerca de 7 Km de distância (ponta a ponta).
1 - Conseguiria criar um projeto onde colocaria um wbs-2400 ou wbs-5800 no alto de um prédio de 6 andares que fica bem no centro e distribuir internet p/ toda a cidade?
2 - Até qtos Km uma pessoa acessaria a internet através de um celular wi-fi? e de um notebook? (dentro de um apto)
3 - Ja tenho em vista uma empresa com SCM, é realmente necessário essa licença ou existe outro tipo de licença da Anatel mais em conta?
4 - Vi que existe no wavionnetworks.com o modelo wbs-5800 mencionam que alcança até 20 km, alguém já testou?

Abraços e muito obrigado pela ajuda.

Alex Moraes

----------


## Xororo

> Boa tarde amigos, gostaria muito da opinião de vcs:
> Moro em uma pequena cidade com cerca de 7 Km de distância (ponta a ponta).
> 1 - Conseguiria criar um projeto onde colocaria um wbs-2400 ou wbs-5800 no alto de um prédio de 6 andares que fica bem no centro e distribuir internet p/ toda a cidade?
> 2 - Até qtos Km uma pessoa acessaria a internet através de um celular wi-fi? e de um notebook? (dentro de um apto)
> 3 - Ja tenho em vista uma empresa com SCM, é realmente necessário essa licença ou existe outro tipo de licença da Anatel mais em conta?
> 4 - Vi que existe no wavionnetworks.com o modelo wbs-5800 mencionam que alcança até 20 km, alguém já testou?
> 
> Abraços e muito obrigado pela ajuda.
> 
> Alex Moraes


1- Com esse wbs-2400 a expectativa é conseguir até 3km (se não me engano sem visada). Mas ainda não temos testes que comprovam que ele opera bem nessa distância (eu pelo menos não vi nenhum por aqui). Caso opere bem, você terá como atender praticamente toda a cidade.

2- Li aqui mas não me lembro com precisão se são 500m ou 1km do pop, indoor.

3- SCM é viável sim, eles resolvem pra você a parte burocrática, tem várias vantagens. Vale a pena procurar uma boa parceria. Aliás, uma parceria BOA e CONFIÁVEL.

4- Não conheço esse aparelho, perdão por não poder ajudar mais.

Espero ter colaborado, abraços!

----------


## 1929

Quanto ao WBS-5800, é muito novo ainda. O 2.4 ainda não provou tudo aquilo que diz.
Mas sei que tem empresas vendendo com garantia de desempenho. Aí é só partir para um acerto comercial. Aprovou pagou, não aprovou devolveu.

Mas o 5.8 por analogia com o que acontece no 5.8 tradicional, deve ser mais sensível a obstáculos, assim como acontece com 5.8 tradicional. Logicamente que deve ser melhor um pouco, assim como o 2.4 é melhor um pouco, por causa dos aprimoramentos em hardware e softwares embarcados neles.

Mas teoricamente não deve ser melhor do que o WBS2400 em cobertura.

Mas a coisa está evoluindo tanto que já tem outros modelos do 2.4 e do 5.8

O WBS2400 Sector e o WBS5800 Sector. Estes dois aí sim é que devem marcar presença firme.
E dái me fez lembrar um desejo antigo que tenho, de experimentar um AP protocolo N mais barato, como o linksys, d-link ou tp-link com 3 antenas setoriais.

O que estes rádios da Wavion tem que parece ser muito bom é o que chamam de beamforming, uma tecnologia que permite concentrar o poder de transmissão no momento exato da conexão com a estação e isto simultaneamente com todas as estações que estão conectadas no momento da solicitação de tráfego. É um conceito meio estranho para nós mas lendo sobre isso achei muito interessante.
Não sei dizer se os outros APs protocolo N mais baratos trabalham também com o conceito beamforming.

----------


## 1929

Olha o que eu achei no site da Wavion. 

É uma ferramenta de monitoramento da rede.
Instalado num notebook e com o google earth é só ir rastreando o sinal.
Pode-se ver que no[/URL] pé da pag tem um exemplo de aplicação.
Localize o AP e dali deste ponto dá para ter uma idéia do alcance da rede dentro de um veículo.

Me pareceu que não é tudo aquilo que nós gostaríamos.

Talvêz seja necessário vários APs destes para ter uma cobertura efetiva.

Veja o link

http://www.wavionnetworks.com/innerData/pdf/WCT.pdf

Esta é outra ferramenta onde dá para ver que tem vários rádios instalados numa área relativamente pequena.

http://www.wavionnetworks.com/innerD...0Datasheet.pdf

----------


## Xororo

> Olha o que eu achei no site da Wavion. 
> 
> É uma ferramenta de monitoramento da rede.
> Instalado num notebook e com o google earth é só ir rastreando o sinal.
> Pode-se ver que no[/url] pé da pag tem um exemplo de aplicação.
> Localize o AP e dali deste ponto dá para ter uma idéia do alcance da rede dentro de um veículo.
> 
> Me pareceu que não é tudo aquilo que nós gostaríamos.
> 
> ...


Bem interessante. Vai economizar um tempão em testes e acabar com o chutômetro, se vai dar certo ou não. Só espero que seja bem preciso, se não de nada vai resolver.

----------


## 1929

> Bem interessante. Vai economizar um tempão em testes e acabar com o chutômetro, se vai dar certo ou não. Só espero que seja bem preciso, se não de nada vai resolver.


Mas o que mais me preocupou, é que nestes links mostra uma cobertura bem pequena. Qualquer torre com Ubiquiti e 3 setoriais faz mais.

----------


## Xororo

> Mas o que mais me preocupou, é que nestes links mostra uma cobertura bem pequena. Qualquer torre com Ubiquiti e 3 setoriais faz mais.


Isso também me preocupou. Dá pra ver na imagem que a maior parte pega baixíssimo throughput. Só alguns locais na reta do rádio pegam mais de 20mbps e em área urbana.

Mas repare na segunda imagem (do teste em Mumbai). Repare na parte perto do zoom do Google Earth, bem do lado direito da imagem. Ali o throughput aparentemente é bom, e tem partes vermelhas mostrando alto throughput, e esse local é aparentemente bem distante do rádio. Estranho as áreas próximas pegarem throughput tão baixo...

----------


## 1929

Realmente, é bem distante mas tem um bom sinal. É o que eu chamo de "diarreia de sinal". Vai com tudo para aquele lado. Mas mesmo assim , no meio do caminho tem uma baixa de sinal.

Mas no restante parece que está com "constipação intestinal" pois não sai praticamente nada.

E se fosse por questões de reflexão, este lado mais fraco é que deveria ser melhor, pois para a direita até não tem onde produzir tanta reflexão.

----------


## Gustavinho

Vi que a faixa de preço desse equipamento esta em R$16.800

sera que vira?

----------


## Xororo

> Realmente, é bem distante mas tem um bom sinal. É o que eu chamo de "diarreia de sinal". Vai com tudo para aquele lado. Mas mesmo assim , no meio do caminho tem uma baixa de sinal.
> 
> Mas no restante parece que está com "constipação intestinal" pois não sai praticamente nada.
> 
> E se fosse por questões de reflexão, este lado mais fraco é que deveria ser melhor, pois para a direita até não tem onde produzir tanta reflexão.


Pois é, e se for analisar de acordo com os testes que já temos, esse programa ou é impreciso, ou o rádio está mal configurado, ou o rádio tem dupla personalidade. Os testes que temos pelo menos próximo ao pop (até uns 2km) pegou bem, ao contrário do exemplo da imagem. Estranho. Só comprando o aparelho e testando com o programa. Essa parte eu deixo pra vocês, heheheheh!!!  :Five: 

Gustavinho, o pessoal comentou que dá pra achar em torno de R$13000,00. Capaz de já ter abaixado mais ainda né?

----------


## Gustavinho

Então eu fiquei sabendo que 13.000 era preço de custo dele....(pelo menos na loja que perguntei sobre ele)

Agora teria que dar uma caçada mesmo é la embaixo....(py) la sim deve vir barato...

vlww

----------


## Xororo

> Então eu fiquei sabendo que 13.000 era preço de custo dele....(pelo menos na loja que perguntei sobre ele)
> 
> Agora teria que dar uma caçada mesmo é la embaixo....(py) la sim deve vir barato...
> 
> vlww


Aí eu já não sei. Aqui na Ceitel nós nem temos interesse em trabalhar com equipamentos muito caros, tem provedor que a gente oferece os Nano por 290 reais e eles acham um roubo! Pagar 16k é meio puxado...

----------


## Pathuco

Pessoal pelos meus poucos conhecimentos e informações de amigos, a base Wavion WBS 2400 funciona sem visada apenas 600 metros com usb da wavion de 500 mw acima dessa distancia chega aos 2 km sem visada porem tem que usar kit com antena externa.
A principio falei com marcelo da Wavion ele me passou que na instalação tem que ser entre 5 a 12 metros de altura do solo pois esse aparelho necessita de reflexão então quanto mais alto pior fica.
com visada pega 6 km, mas tambem vai de ambiente para o outro pode funcionar para um e não para outro.
questão de valores pelo que sei aqui no brasil as que estão com os melhores preços são a FTD e a American Explorer perquisei nas duas e encontrei por 17.900,00, se alguem achar um avlor melhor passa ai pra gente.
Muitos dizem sobre esse aparelho ja vi funcioando em um local perfeito mas em outro não deu nem 150 metros o sinal, então não falo bem nem mau, vamos ficar na espera para ver a evolução.

ate mais.  :Stupido2:  :Ciao:

----------


## Pathuco

> Então eu fiquei sabendo que 13.000 era preço de custo dele....(pelo menos na loja que perguntei sobre ele)
> 
> Agora teria que dar uma caçada mesmo é la embaixo....(py) la sim deve vir barato...
> 
> vlww


Caro gustavinho, acho que o grande problema de buscar lá em baixo é a garantia e o suporte tecnico para o aparelho, como configurar um aparelho que quase ninguem esta acertando? ate as empresa que oferecem o suporte não esta dando certo agora imagina sem.
realmente quanto menor o custo melhor para nós.
ainda acho que estão fazendo muita espectatica sobre um aparelho que ainda não mostrou o seu motencial, garanto que se funcionar 100% o mk ja era assim como o ap 2000 sumiu e outros aps....

Boa sorte. :Alberteinstein:

----------


## Pathuco

> Boa tarde amigos, gostaria muito da opinião de vcs:
> Moro em uma pequena cidade com cerca de 7 Km de distância (ponta a ponta).
> 1 - Conseguiria criar um projeto onde colocaria um wbs-2400 ou wbs-5800 no alto de um prédio de 6 andares que fica bem no centro e distribuir internet p/ toda a cidade?
> 2 - Até qtos Km uma pessoa acessaria a internet através de um celular wi-fi? e de um notebook? (dentro de um apto)
> 3 - Ja tenho em vista uma empresa com SCM, é realmente necessário essa licença ou existe outro tipo de licença da Anatel mais em conta?
> 4 - Vi que existe no wavionnetworks.com o modelo wbs-5800 mencionam que alcança até 20 km, alguém já testou?
> 
> Abraços e muito obrigado pela ajuda.
> 
> Alex Moraes


 
Caro Alex.
1°. fecha sim os 7 km desde que coloque no centro do ponto e o cliente tenha um bom receptor de sinal e visada fecha sim tranquilo.
olha em questão de celular ainda não soube de ninguem que testou porem como o receptor de sinal é fraco creio eu que no maximo pode chegar a 200 metros da base, em notebook ja vi e falo a vc que com o usb da wavion de 500 mw vc consegue chegar uns 600 m.
a respeito da licença se quiser trabalho legalizado correto realmente é necessário a licença.
a Wavion wbs 5800 fico te devendo a informação pois ainda não tenho conhecimento se ja chegou no Brasil.

sei que ta mais ou menos, mas espero ter esclarecido algo para vc.
se precisar de wavion posso indicar onde meu amigo comprou para vc. ta instalando ainda mas o pessoal é bem atencioso. :Ciao:

----------


## 1929

Pois é Pathuco, no site da Wavion tem alguns relatos que para eles consideram bem sucedidos, mas nos nossos parâmetros não correspondem a expectativas.
Dá uma olhada alguns post atrás onde coloquei dois links de casos reais. Por ali dá para ver que não é tudo aquilo que os representantes falam dele aqui no Brasil.
Se o fabricante colocou aqueles exemplos como sendo os melhores que eles conseguiram, então devemos aguardar mesmo para ver no que vai dar.
Aquela cobertura apresentada ali, se consegue com muito menos investimento. E ali ainda está mostrando num notebook em área aberta.

----------


## Pathuco

> Ao pessoal que está testando o wavion... olha a minha situação.. estou em uma pequena cidade (muitas árvores e poucos prédios)... será q o wavion vai aliviar minha situação? Quero chegar em alguns clientes atrás de árvores ou em lugares muito baixos... Dá liga?
> Com relação aos atuais clientes do pop.. tenho 3 setoriais de 90 graus em um MK com três placas AG530.. tudo funciona muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuito bem... coloco MAIS um rádio como o Wavion ou coloco SOMENTE o Wavion para substituir esses rádios? Por enquanto todos os clientes tem visada... 
> E aí????
> 
> Alguem jah testou algo parecido? Agradeço QUALQUER experiências.


olha Daniel, eu particularmente gosto muito do wavion como vc precisa com visada creio que funcionara 100% o numero exato de cliente é 234 porem ninguem conseguiu colocar essa quantidade para ver se realmente é isso mesmo.
Os mk são otimos porem o bom do wavion é a estabilidade que ira de dar bem melhor que mk.
faça os testes mas ficará legal.

Procure o pessoal da American Explorer, falei com o técnico deles lá o Paulo o cara é fera.....
garanto que tirará suas duvidas.
to em negociação com o vendedor Rogério lá.... 0800-7077577
espero ter ajudado.

----------


## Pathuco

> Pois é Pathuco, no site da Wavion tem alguns relatos que para eles consideram bem sucedidos, mas nos nossos parâmetros não correspondem a expectativas.
> Dá uma olhada alguns post atrás onde coloquei dois links de casos reais. Por ali dá para ver que não é tudo aquilo que os representantes falam dele aqui no Brasil.
> Se o fabricante colocou aqueles exemplos como sendo os melhores que eles conseguiram, então devemos aguardar mesmo para ver no que vai dar.
> Aquela cobertura apresentada ali, se consegue com muito menos investimento. E ali ainda está mostrando num notebook em área aberta.


Realmente dei uma olhada, ta ai o problema ouvi dizer que ja existem alguns em funcionamento, a empresa que represento esta negociando 1 peça porem estou com o pé atras pois vi o diagrama que vc postou e agradeço, mas ai a duvida será que tem alguem funcionando com o aparelho ou é só comentario.. tenho um amigo que esta testando...mas ate agora o maximo que conseguiu foi somente 379 metros com usb sem visada..com kit externo funciona....mas ele quer com usb por causa da comodidade mas estamos meio com receio de compra e não funcionar e se empresa não devolver o dinheiro ta ai o problema mas que estamos louco para botar um para funcionar ta ate dando cossegas nos dedos.rsrsrs.

----------


## 1929

E qual é o preço do USB da Wavion? EStá homologado?

----------


## Pathuco

> E qual é o preço do USB da Wavion? EStá homologado?


olha meu amigo recebeu foi para teste do aparelho que comprou na american explorer mas o valor que ele me passou foi de R$ 237,00, mas ainda o pessoal não tem no estoque não saiu a homologação, ma andei fuçando de achei o mesmo usb porem da marca 'alfa' mas ainda não achei quem tem para vender e não sei o preço e tambem não é homologado porem creio que logo logo o pessoal da uma agilizada a respeito disso.

----------


## cristianoduarte

Também estou aguardando melhores testes e resultados, para fazer a compra deste equipamento, o problema é que cada fornecedor fala uma coisa, uns otimistas, outros, nem tando em relação ao equipamento. 

Primeiro fator, seria a quantidade de clientes simultaneos, este seria o exencial pra mim, pois dizem ter troughput de 30mb outros dizem 60mb, em quem confiar ?

Outro a questão da visada, uns dizem 500 a 800 mts sem visada, outros dizem entre 1500 e 2000 mts.


Alguem que ja tenha este equimento em funcionamento com ajustes prontos, poderia nos declarar a veradeira funcionalidade do equipamento.

Obrigado!

----------


## izaufernandes

> Também estou aguardando melhores testes e resultados, para fazer a compra deste equipamento, o problema é que cada fornecedor fala uma coisa, uns otimistas, outros, nem tando em relação ao equipamento. 
> 
> Primeiro fator, seria a quantidade de clientes simultaneos, este seria o exencial pra mim, pois dizem ter troughput de 30mb outros dizem 60mb, em quem confiar ?
> 
> Outro a questão da visada, uns dizem 500 a 800 mts sem visada, outros dizem entre 1500 e 2000 mts.
> 
> 
> Alguem que ja tenha este equimento em funcionamento com ajustes prontos, poderia nos declarar a veradeira funcionalidade do equipamento.
> 
> Obrigado!


Também estou com vc Cristiano, estou num lugar plano porém com bastante árvores, não tenho interesse em uso indoor só que queria uma opinião mais concreta a respeito do seu desempenho, não uma resposta más uma experiência mostrando numero de clientes, ambiente, equipamentos que estão usando nos clientes etc. Se tem alguém que já testou ou está usando posta aí sua experiência para o pessoal ter uma noção prática pois tem muita gente interessada e mesmo não funcionando indoor, outdoor se pegar uns 200 usuários simultâneos a 256k já dá pra pensar em desembolçar essa fortuna toda. rs.

A grande vantagem que vejo neste equipamento é ter 6 chips (grosseiramente 6 rádios) trabalhando num mesmo canal e juntos.

----------


## Pathuco

> E qual é o preço do USB da Wavion? EStá homologado?


achei o usb que comentei com vc da alfa na OIW.

segue o link

.:: OIW - Telecom Solutions ::.

ele é 20 dbm ofdm e 27 dbm cck

----------


## Gustavinho

Eh gente nao por nada...mais acho que esse tipo de equipamento é pra quem tem grana pra investir em esperimentos....pois gastar tudo isso em um equipamento pra fica na corda bamba é complicado....

Saber que funciona bem pra um e ruim pra outro...ae ja viu..... melhor fechar enlace que sai menos...(dependendo do enlace claro)

----------


## Xororo

> Eh gente nao por nada...mais acho que esse tipo de equipamento é pra quem tem grana pra investir em esperimentos....pois gastar tudo isso em um equipamento pra fica na corda bamba é complicado....
> 
> Saber que funciona bem pra um e ruim pra outro...ae ja viu..... melhor fechar enlace que sai menos...(dependendo do enlace claro)


Relaxa, caso você não goste dos resultados eles te dão garantia, pode devolver sem problemas o equipamento. Caso você queira investir mesmo, não tem problema arriscar, qualquer coisa é só devolver.

----------


## Gustavinho

Powww sério mesmo?? ae sim cara...ae vale a pena arriscar...o ruim seria se voce nao tivesse os resultados que esperava e ter que vender o equipamento depois e perder grana.


vlww

----------


## 1929

> Relaxa, caso você não goste dos resultados eles te dão garantia, pode devolver sem problemas o equipamento. Caso você queira investir mesmo, não tem problema arriscar, qualquer coisa é só devolver.


Um dos primeiros a comprar este equipamento foi o companheiro UsadosMac.
Ele citou isso, sobre devolver. 
Mas ele disse que não é bem assim. Tem que haver um estudo com o pessoal técnico e colocar no papel todos os objetivos a serem alcançados.
Caso não consiga, aí então é que será procedida a devolução e isso depois deles terem tentado todas as possibilidades.
Mas daí vem outra pergunta: isso gera custos de viagem, talvêz mais de uma. E para cidades distantes isso pode ser um problema pois cobram por diária. O preço do produto não dá esta cobertura.
E mais outra pergunta: se eu fosse comprar um destes, eu iria fazer um proger no B.Brasil. E daí, em caso de devolução como ficaria? Acho complicado para o meu caso.
E volto a frizar: aquela cobertura mostrada no site da Wavion se consegue melhor com uma RB e cartões mini-pci e setoriais.
Não teria a tecnologia da reflexão, mas com este dinheiro dá para montar alguns POPs. Um parrudo na base e outros para permitir acesso próximo aos usuários.
Coloca uma RB 600 na base e nos pops coloca uma rb 411AH que é para um cartão e uma antena slot omini da Pluton. Pena que é cara, está em 1300,00
Procurando não deixar ninguém a mais de 700m de um pop. Quero ver se não fica bom.
Se alguém tiver uma sugestão melhor é só postar, antes que eu compre estas RB.

Não sei porque a Pluton não homologou PTX16 omini, só setorial. Esta seria mais indicada para POPs de curto alcance por ter o angulo vertical maior.
A Emctest tem uma destas omini com angulo vertical de 15º. Deve ficar show, mas a droga é que não está homologada.
Divaguei um pouco fora do foco do tópico, mas queria considerar uma opção viável no lugar do wavion

----------


## Xororo

> Um dos primeiros a comprar este equipamento foi o companheiro UsadosMac.
> Ele citou isso, sobre devolver. 
> Mas ele disse que não é bem assim. Tem que haver um estudo com o pessoal técnico e colocar no papel todos os objetivos a serem alcançados.
> Caso não consiga, aí então é que será procedida a devolução e isso depois deles terem tentado todas as possibilidades.
> Mas daí vem outra pergunta: isso gera custos de viagem, talvêz mais de uma. E para cidades distantes isso pode ser um problema pois cobram por diária. O preço do produto não dá esta cobertura.
> E mais outra pergunta: se eu fosse comprar um destes, eu iria fazer um proger no B.Brasil. E daí, em caso de devolução como ficaria? Acho complicado para o meu caso.
> E volto a frizar: aquela cobertura mostrada no site da Wavion se consegue melhor com uma RB e cartões mini-pci e setoriais.
> Não teria a tecnologia da reflexão, mas com este dinheiro dá para montar alguns POPs. Um parrudo na base e outros para permitir acesso próximo aos usuários.
> Coloca uma RB 600 na base e nos pops coloca uma rb 411AH que é para um cartão e uma antena slot omini da Pluton. Pena que é cara, está em 1300,00
> ...


Nesse caso, apoio as RBs nos pops ao invés do Wavion. Pagar 16k fora as despesas dos testes sem saber se vai funcionar é foda. Mesmo devolvendo o equipamento você perderá grana e tempo. Com as RBs é certo de ficar bom, de acordo com o ambiente que você vai instalar. E com o Wavion você faz 1 pop, com as RBs dá uns 3 pops e ainda sobra grana.

Depois que eu vi aquele exemplo de cobertura do Wavion mudei completamente meu pensamento sobre ele. Não dá pra confiar sem uma garantia e teste do fornecedor.

----------


## izaufernandes

> Nesse caso, apoio as RBs nos pops ao invés do Wavion. Pagar 16k fora as despesas dos testes sem saber se vai funcionar é foda. Mesmo devolvendo o equipamento você perderá grana e tempo. Com as RBs é certo de ficar bom, de acordo com o ambiente que você vai instalar. E com o Wavion você faz 1 pop, com as RBs dá uns 3 pops e ainda sobra grana.
> 
> Depois que eu vi aquele exemplo de cobertura do Wavion mudei completamente meu pensamento sobre ele. Não dá pra confiar sem uma garantia e teste do fornecedor.


Más aquele exemplo de cobertura era com equipamento de recepção indoor não? (placa de notbook ou usb) acho q com equipamento outdoor (antena+radio) deve ter uma diferença grande.

----------


## 1929

> Más aquele exemplo de cobertura era com equipamento de recepção indoor não? (placa de notbook ou usb) acho q com equipamento outdoor (antena+radio) deve ter uma diferença grande.


Exatamente, mas o grande apelo de vendas do fabricante é o fato de ter sinal mais consistente e com maior penetração indoor, o que teoricamente simplificaria a instalação no cliente.
Mas parece não ser bem assim.
Se tiver que colocar antena+rádio externo, daí acho melhor seguir no tradicional.
E você viu que mesmo o notebook estando num ambiente externo, na maior parte da cobertura o troughput é baixo? Todos aqueles traçados em azul, são onde o sinal está mais fraco.

----------


## izaufernandes

> Exatamente, mas o grande apelo de vendas do fabricante é o fato de ter sinal mais consistente e com maior penetração indoor, o que teoricamente simplificaria a instalação no cliente.
> Mas parece não ser bem assim.
> Se tiver que colocar antena+rádio externo, daí acho melhor seguir no tradicional.
> E você viu que mesmo o notebook estando num ambiente externo, na maior parte da cobertura o troughput é baixo? Todos aqueles traçados em azul, são onde o sinal está mais fraco.


Concordo também 1929, pelo que vi acho dificil uma cobertura indoor 100% a uns 500mts mesmo com aquelas usb mimo de 500mw vai ter lugar que não pega (tomando por exemplo esses testes). Acho que tá muito caro ainda, se baixar vai valer o investimento, más que ele tem muitas vantagens e algumas desvantagens em relaçao a painéis tem. Você vai poluir menos e estar menos sujeito a poluição de canais pois vai estar usando somente 1 canal com 6 rádios, ele deve funcionar melhor que painéis quando a visada é parcialmente obstruida, se você investir em um pop com isso você vai trabalhar tranquilo sem ter que investir tão cedo em infraestrutura etc. A desvantagem maior é o preço que é muito investimento pra uma área que dá pouco dinheiro e muito trabalho, exige muita dedicação, conhecimento, todo mundo que trabalha com rede sem fio sabe. As antenas dele embora sejam muitas são todas de baixa potência limitando conhexões de longa distãncia mesmo com todos os recurso como a tecnologia mimo e outras empregadas nele principalmente num ambiente de canais saturados.

Sinceramente eu tô louco pra botar a mão nun desses pra ver como ele reage na prática más eu vou esperar porque nesse preço e com todas as dificuldades que agente passa hoje com 3g, adsl, a preço de banana, concorrência etc fica dificil, agente tem que atender com eficiência, custo baixo, e qualidade pra ganhar o cliente e ganhar no bolso.

----------


## alexanderrj

Bom dia senhores!!!

Li este fórum do início ao fim, e achei ótimo!!! Todos estão de parabéns pelas diversas opiniões, e exclarecimentos aki postados. Mas eis que surge uma grande dúvida... e espero poder contar com a participação de todos...
Estou montando um provedor em uma pequena cidade, onde já tem 2 provedores funcionando, ambos utilizando mikrotik na frequencia de 2.4... Porém o serviço deixa muito a desejar... desde a qualidade do serviço (internet cai constantemente, conexões muito lentas, etc...) Até a qualidade do atendimento... (horas para resolver os problemas, falta de suporte, etc...) 
A questão é a seguinte... Será que vale a pena investir em um Wavion, aproveitar as antenas externas com radios ap que os clientes dos outros provedores já possuem??? Ou seria melhor montar uma extrutura com mikrotik 5.8 ??? Muita gente falou que para fornecer o mesmo serviço que o Wavion tem oferecido, o mikrotik a 2.4 faz o mesmo e com um custo bem menor... Porém teríamos que ter muitos pop's... No caso de ter mais pop's, acabaríamos tendo um custo de manutenção alto, pois teríamos que ter mais pessoas trabalhando, mais tempo para solucionar os problemas ( até achar o erro entre os pop's existentes) sem contar os custos de montagem de torres, aluguel de terreno etc... Se levarmos em consideração todos esses aspectos, não seria viável utilizar o Wavion??? O que acham??? Me ajudem por favor!!! Preciso de montar minha extrutua em no máximo 3 meses!!!

----------


## Xororo

izaufernandes, o Wavion não trabalha com padrão n (MIMO), apenas com aquela tecnologia de aproveitar a reflexão de sinal. Acho que se abaixar o preço vai compensar pegar pra testar, mas tem que baixar MUITO. Eu digo na faixa dos 10-12k para menos.

Alexanderrj, na minha opinião, use RBs em 2,4. 5,8 é mais caro, os kits cliente são mais caros e na maioria dos casos os provedores são prejudicados por problemas de visada nessa frequência. A mais estável mesmo é 2,4 GHz. Se você quer instalar 5,8, provavelmente o ambiente aí é mais aberto, com mais visada, e portanto o Wavion não te atenderia bem, já que uma das vantagens dele é refletir o sinal em prédios e casas para obter um melhor throughput. Portanto, conservo minha opinião de instalar em 2,4 com RBs e painéis setoriais. Você poderá segurar muitos clientes, com boa banda, throughput, cobertura e pouca dor de cabeça. E contrate técnicos bons para não ter problemas e não precisar contratar muitos. Acredite, pops bem montados com esses equipamentos vai ser raro você precisar subir lá pra mexer em alguma coisa.

Abraços!

----------


## alexanderrj

> izaufernandes, o Wavion não trabalha com padrão n (MIMO), apenas com aquela tecnologia de aproveitar a reflexão de sinal. Acho que se abaixar o preço vai compensar pegar pra testar, mas tem que baixar MUITO. Eu digo na faixa dos 10-12k para menos.
> 
> Alexanderrj, na minha opinião, use RBs em 2,4. 5,8 é mais caro, os kits cliente são mais caros e na maioria dos casos os provedores são prejudicados por problemas de visada nessa frequência. A mais estável mesmo é 2,4 GHz. Se você quer instalar 5,8, provavelmente o ambiente aí é mais aberto, com mais visada, e portanto o Wavion não te atenderia bem, já que uma das vantagens dele é refletir o sinal em prédios e casas para obter um melhor throughput. Portanto, conservo minha opinião de instalar em 2,4 com RBs e painéis setoriais. Você poderá segurar muitos clientes, com boa banda, throughput, cobertura e pouca dor de cabeça. E contrate técnicos bons para não ter problemas e não precisar contratar muitos. Acredite, pops bem montados com esses equipamentos vai ser raro você precisar subir lá pra mexer em alguma coisa.
> 
> Abraços!


Primeiramente, muito obrigado pela resposta Xororo!!!

Xororo, se eu te mandar um link com uma poto do alto da cidade, será que ajuda pro pessoal dar uma olhada no ambiente e ver o que melhor se enquadra na cidade???

Abraços!

----------


## 1929

Xororó está certo.
E se você quer aproveitar os rádios já instalados,( isso se eles não forem de propriedade dos concorrentes), já está tudo prontinho.
Mas teria que ver também se estas instalações, não são elas que estão dando problemas de qualidade do serviço atual.

Em 5.8 só com muita visada.
Se você não tem experiência, não espere muito de início, a não ser como disse o Xororó, se calce bem de pessoal especializado.

----------


## alexanderrj

> Xororó está certo.
> E se você quer aproveitar os rádios já instalados,( isso se eles não forem de propriedade dos concorrentes), já está tudo prontinho.
> Mas teria que ver também se estas instalações, não são elas que estão dando problemas de qualidade do serviço atual.
> 
> Em 5.8 só com muita visada.
> Se você não tem experiência, não espere muito de início, a não ser como disse o Xororó, se calce bem de pessoal especializado.


 
Muito obrigado pela resposta 1929 !!!

Os rádios são dos proprios clientes mesmo... A minha grande preocupação é em não ser mais um provedor a cometer os mesmos erros... Quero montar um provedor de qualidade, algo para derrubar o mito de que internet via rádio não funciona... Mas para isso preciso montar uma extrutura bem planejada... E com certeza profissionais qualificados é indispensável!!! Vou colocar aí um link com uma foto tirada do ponto mais alto da cidade... De lá pra pra se ver todos os clientes, ou pelo menos a maioria dos clientes que eu pretendo atender... 
Desde já eu agredeço a Vc Xororo e 1929, por estarem dispostos a me ajudar!!!






> Xororó está certo.
> E se você quer aproveitar os rádios já instalados,( isso se eles não forem de propriedade dos concorrentes), já está tudo prontinho.
> Mas teria que ver também se estas instalações, não são elas que estão dando problemas de qualidade do serviço atual.
> 
> Em 5.8 só com muita visada.
> Se você não tem experiência, não espere muito de início, a não ser como disse o Xororó, se calce bem de pessoal especializado.


 
Muito obrigado pela resposta 1929 !!!

Os rádios são dos proprios clientes mesmo... A minha grande preocupação é em não ser mais um provedor a cometer os mesmos erros... Quero montar um provedor de qualidade, algo para derrubar o mito de que internet via rádio não funciona... Mas para isso preciso montar uma extrutura bem planejada... E com certeza profissionais qualificados é indispensável!!! Vou colocar aí um link com uma foto tirada do ponto mais alto da cidade... De lá pra pra se ver todos os clientes, ou pelo menos a maioria dos clientes que eu pretendo atender... 
Desde já eu agredeço a Vc Xororo e 1929, por estarem dispostos a me ajudar!!!


Abraços!!!

Abraços!!!

----------


## 1929

Fui lá no Google Earth mas Conselheiro Pena não está disponível para foto mais detalhada.
Deste morro até a cidade que distância tem?
Eu ainda sou mais de pequenas células mais próximas dos usuários.
E como é o relevo dentro da cidade?
Tem que cuidar para ver se não vai ficar zonas de sombra de sinal.

----------


## alexanderrj

> Fui lá no Google Earth mas Conselheiro Pena não está disponível para foto mais detalhada.
> Deste morro até a cidade que distância tem?
> Eu ainda sou mais de pequenas células mais próximas dos usuários.
> E como é o relevo dentro da cidade?
> Tem que cuidar para ver se não vai ficar zonas de sombra de sinal.


 
Realmente não tem fotos no google earth detalhada... uma pena mesmo.... Mas vc chegou a clicar na imagem? Da pra dar um zoom nela... Em linha reta até o centro, ou seja o meio das fotos, deve ter aproximadamente uns 300 metros... um pouco mais até... a maior parte da cidade é plana... porém a periferia da cidade fica em morros... mas o centro comercial da cidade, e onde moram os potenciais clientes fica na parte plana da cidade... Será que alguém está testando o Wavion em uma cidade com uma topografia parecida a essa???

----------


## Xororo

Alexander, no seu caso, acredito que 5,8 Ghz você não teria problemas se instalasse uma torre onde você tirou a foto. A visada dali é legal, fora que não teria problemas de interferência. O problema mesmo é o custo elevado dos equipamentos. Como você está começando, insisto que fique em 2,4 Ghz mesmo, mais tarde quando estiver entrando $$ você migra para 5,8 Ghz.

Quanto ao Wavion, sua região é completamente inviável. O ideal para ele é em cidades onde você pode aproveitar das reflexões (ou seja, onde tem muitos prédios altos), e você deve instalá-lo mais ou menos na mesma altura das edificações para aproveitar essas reflexões. Aí tem poucos prédios e o Wavion seria um investimento pesado e desnecessário, já que a solução com RBs e painéis são mais baratas e mais confiáveis. Com 3 painéis de 90º e uma RB433AH e cartões XR2 você deve atender bem essa área aí.

Abraços!

----------


## alexanderrj

Xororo,

Mais uma vez muito obrigado pela ajuda...!!! Pelo visto vou seguir o conselho de vcs, não vou investir no Wavion, sendo que não será uma boa para a minha localidade... Vou partir mesmo para os mikrotik e painéis setoriais hyperlink... Agora só falta saber se o que usar, entre 2.4 e 5.8... De onde tirei as fotos, é onde ficam também as torres de telefonia, televisão, rádio, e dos outros provedores também... será que colocando a minha torre alí corro o risco de captar muita interferência?

Abraços!

----------


## Xororo

> Xororo,
> 
> Mais uma vez muito obrigado pela ajuda...!!! Pelo visto vou seguir o conselho de vcs, não vou investir no Wavion, sendo que não será uma boa para a minha localidade... Vou partir mesmo para os mikrotik e painéis setoriais hyperlink... Agora só falta saber se o que usar, entre 2.4 e 5.8... De onde tirei as fotos, é onde ficam também as torres de telefonia, televisão, rádio, e dos outros provedores também... será que colocando a minha torre alí corro o risco de captar muita interferência?
> 
> Abraços!


Se seus concorrentes estão em 2,4 e você achar que pode pegar muita interferência e tiver capital pra investir, coloca em 5,8. Caso contrário, coloca 2,4 e faça um estudo e testes dos canais para achar em qual você fica para minimizar a interferência. Minha opinião é 2,4.

Abraço!

----------


## alexanderrj

Xororo,

Muito obrigado pelas dicas, valeu mesmo... já tenho agora um rumo a seguir, vou ver se encontro alguma empresa que consiga me fornecer os equipamentos de 2.4 e 5.8 para fazer testes, aquele que se comportar melhor eu ficarei com ele...

Muito obrigado!!!

Abraços!!!

----------


## 1929

Tu tem certeza que é só 300m. Na foto parece muito mais longe.

Quisera eu ter uma área central plana como a tua. Colocava um pop bem no meio e ficava todo mundo pertinho. Em 2.4 como disse o Xororó

----------


## alexanderrj

> Tu tem certeza que é só 300m. Na foto parece muito mais longe.
> 
> Quisera eu ter uma área central plana como a tua. Colocava um pop bem no meio e ficava todo mundo pertinho. Em 2.4 como disse o Xororó


 
Realmente chutei um pouco longe... medi agora pelo google da uns 700 metros... Mas se eu colocar um pop no meio da cidade não vou acabar tendo sombra nos clientes que ficam proximos a torre???

----------


## alexanderrj

E o que vcs acham em usar um rb 600A, com 4 cartões R52H e 4 painés setoriais hyperlink de 90º ??? Tudo em 2.4

----------


## Xororo

> Xororo,
> 
> Muito obrigado pelas dicas, valeu mesmo... já tenho agora um rumo a seguir, vou ver se encontro alguma empresa que consiga me fornecer os equipamentos de 2.4 e 5.8 para fazer testes, aquele que se comportar melhor eu ficarei com ele...
> 
> Muito obrigado!!!
> 
> Abraços!!!


Por nada, precisando estamos aí!  :Wink: 
Acho que posso te ajudar ainda mais, eu sou consultor de vendas da Ceitel Telecomunicações, talvez eu possa te ajudar com equipamentos. Para realizar compras é necessário um cadastro conosco, se quiser me fale e eu lhe envio a ficha cadastral por e-mail. Nosso telefone é (37)3331-8200, e-mail [email protected]. Temos ótimos preços e talvez eu possa fazer algo bom pra você nos kits cliente.

Abraços!




> Tu tem certeza que é só 300m. Na foto parece muito mais longe.
> 
> Quisera eu ter uma área central plana como a tua. Colocava um pop bem no meio e ficava todo mundo pertinho. Em 2.4 como disse o Xororó


Tem razão, até lá no final deve ter mais de 1km. Mas com painel atende isso aí tranquilo. Caso ele queira montar a torre no meio da cidade e quiser economizar, põe uma omni. Tem a de 15dbi da Hyperlink, só não sei o preço. Dá e sobra, tem as Aquário também, mas nunca fui muito fã de omni, muito menos da Aquário...

----------


## Xororo

> E o que vcs acham em usar um rb 600A, com 4 cartões R52H e 4 painés setoriais hyperlink de 90º ??? Tudo em 2.4


Ótima escolha, porém os R52H não são homologados. Qualquer coisa, usa os XR5, em último caso os Engenius 8602 (não confio neles, e se eu fosse você também não confiaria).

----------


## alexanderrj

Brigadão mesmo Xororo!!! Com certeza vou aceitar a sua oferta para a venda de produtos sim... mas meu cnpj ainda não saiu... na verdade ta demorando até demais... Mas acredito que até semana que vem já esteja tudo ok... Passa pro meu e-mail por favor... [email protected] ( que também é o meu msn )

----------


## Xororo

> Realmente chutei um pouco longe... medi agora pelo google da uns 700 metros... Mas se eu colocar um pop no meio da cidade não vou acabar tendo sombra nos clientes que ficam proximos a torre???


Ah, não é bem assim não. Depende da abertura vertical da antena, mas com os paineis você pode atender perto também, só que tem que calcular o tamanho da torre. Se colocar muito alta talvez não consiga atendê-los. Mas essa parte prefiro deixar pra quem está acostumado a fazer isso na prática para dar a opinião.

Abraços!

----------


## alexanderrj

Valeu mesmo pela ajuda Xororo, muito obrigado!!! E obrigado também ao 1929 !!! Muito obrigado a todos vcs que me exclareceram muitas dúvidas!!! Vlw mesmo!!! Abraços!!!

----------


## Pathuco

> Ótima escolha, porém os R52H não são homologados. Qualquer coisa, usa os XR5, em último caso os Engenius 8602 (não confio neles, e se eu fosse você também não confiaria).


opa xororo ressalto a informação a homologação do R52H saiu no final de março.
segue o numero da homologação.Nº  *0381-09-3817*

----------


## Xororo

> Brigadão mesmo Xororo!!! Com certeza vou aceitar a sua oferta para a venda de produtos sim... mas meu cnpj ainda não saiu... na verdade ta demorando até demais... Mas acredito que até semana que vem já esteja tudo ok... Passa pro meu e-mail por favor... [email protected] ( que também é o meu msn )


Sem problemas, te enviei a ficha. Mas caso você não seja de MG o frete pode sair um pouco caro. Mas caso peça uma quantidade maior de equipamentos, ou se mesmo assim quiser que envie algo pela transportadora estamos às ordens!

Abraços!

----------


## alexanderrj

> opa xororo ressalto a informação a homologação do R52H saiu no final de março.
> segue o numero da homologação.Nº *0381-09-3817*


 
Valeu mesmo pela informação Patchuco!!! Brigadão!!!

Senhores, nesse caso a melhor escolha para usar com um RB 600A seria realmente a R52H ???

----------


## Xororo

> opa xororo ressalto a informação a homologação do R52H saiu no final de março.
> segue o numero da homologação.Nº  *0381-09-3817*


Li em outro tópico que a homologação era pra uso particular da empresa, estou enganado? Oô

----------


## cristianoduarte

Amigos, também estou querendo entrar numa cidade com frequencia de 5.8ghz como AP, neste caso vcs acham que com 5.8 consigo qtos clientes por cartão a 1mb ? E quais equipamentos indicados para este uso?

Agradeço a todos.

----------


## 1929

> Li em outro tópico que a homologação era pra uso particular da empresa, estou enganado? Oô


Eu acho que é o CM9-GP que está para uso particular.
E o CM9 ( sem gp ) está também homologado para comercialização.
Mas agora com o R52H homologado por 199 reais, não tem mais o que chorar.

----------


## rogeriosims

> Eu acho que é o CM9-GP que está para uso particular.
> E o CM9 ( sem gp ) está também homologado para comercialização.
> Mas agora com o R52H homologado por 199 reais, não tem mais o que chorar.


Está a esse preço? ate que enfim os ventos estão quase soprando a nosso favor.

Qual o fornecedor?

----------


## 1929

> Está a esse preço? ate que enfim os ventos estão quase soprando a nosso favor.
> 
> Qual o fornecedor?


Procurei nos meus alfarrabios, pois estou meio perdido nos meus contatos. Mas me parece que é este o fone: (11) 6694-9003 
Future Steps Comercio Ltda. Foram eles que homologaram.
nº homologação: 0381093817

Mas outro fornecedor também já me ofereceu pelo mesmo preço com o selo. Não me lembro agora se foi a Linktek ou Turbolink.

----------


## alexanderrj

Senhores!!! Wavion é ou não é wi-max??? Se não for, o que vcs conhecem que funcione como os mikrotik's porém em wi-max!!!

----------


## Pathuco

> Li em outro tópico que a homologação era pra uso particular da empresa, estou enganado? Oô


sim, para alguma empresa vender essa cartão teria que ser necessário a compra na mesma que descrevera o item na nota fiscal assim podendo ser repasso homologado.

----------


## Pathuco

> Senhores!!! Wavion é ou não é wi-max??? Se não for, o que vcs conhecem que funcione como os mikrotik's porém em wi-max!!!


caro, alexanderrj a wavion é wi-fi com alguns recursos mimo.

wimax conheço 2 empresa que fornecem material wimax da marca Parks.
1° Mude e 2° American Explorer.

existem desse fabricante 2 modelos wimax na frequencia de 3,5 ghz e 5,8 ghz ambas padrão 802.16d.

----------


## alexanderrj

> caro, alexanderrj a wavion é wi-fi com alguns recursos mimo.
> 
> wimax conheço 2 empresa que fornecem material wimax da marca Parks.
> 1° Mude e 2° American Explorer.
> 
> existem desse fabricante 2 modelos wimax na frequencia de 3,5 ghz e 5,8 ghz ambas padrão 802.16d.


Muito obrigado Pachuco! Mas me diz uma coisa, os equipamentos da Parks, só fecham enlaces ponto a ponto??? Ou funcionam também para distribuir o sinal para clientes???

----------


## Xororo

Alexander, não é aconselhável mexer em Wimax por enquanto. Pra ter uma boa cobertura é necessário muitos pops, e portanto grande investimento. Empresas pequenas ou que estão começando agora jamais conseguirão sustentar o custo do Wimax.

----------


## Pathuco

Pessoal fui informado que no final de semana entre o dia 18 e 19 deste mês a American Explorer estara apresentando o wavion wbs 2400 para os associados da Unotel.

----------


## alexanderrj

> Alexander, não é aconselhável mexer em Wimax por enquanto. Pra ter uma boa cobertura é necessário muitos pops, e portanto grande investimento. Empresas pequenas ou que estão começando agora jamais conseguirão sustentar o custo do Wimax.


Obrigado pela idéia Xororo!!!

Acabei de falar agora a pouco com o pessoal da American Explorer, eles me disseram que o wavion pode funcionar muito bem em áreas mesmo sem prédios, desde que o equipamento seja colocado em uma altura aproximada do telhado das residências... Isso procede??? Alguém já fez esse teste???

----------


## Pathuco

> Obrigado pela idéia Xororo!!!
> 
> Acabei de falar agora a pouco com o pessoal da American Explorer, eles me disseram que o wavion pode funcionar muito bem em áreas mesmo sem prédios, desde que o equipamento seja colocado em uma altura aproximada do telhado das residências... Isso procede??? Alguém já fez esse teste???


olha fiquei sabendo que tem a empresa ''americana digital'' da cidade de Americana-SP que tem o aparelho funcionando e um condominio fechado dessa maneira usando proximo a tenhados e o aparelho foi comprado na american explorer mesmo...meu contato lá na american me disse que no começo deu interferencia nos telefones sem fio do condominio ai o tecnico Paulo fez uns ajustes e ta funcionando blz se quiser da uma perguntada para o meu contato lá..
[email protected]
msn dele....

----------


## alexanderrj

Obrigado pela informação Pathuco!!!

Vou falar agora com ele, vou ver o que ele me diz, vou mandar pra ele uma foto da cidade pra ele ver o que pode ser feito com base na topografia da cidade!!! Brigadão!!!

----------


## Xororo

> Obrigado pela idéia Xororo!!!
> 
> Acabei de falar agora a pouco com o pessoal da American Explorer, eles me disseram que o wavion pode funcionar muito bem em áreas mesmo sem prédios, desde que o equipamento seja colocado em uma altura aproximada do telhado das residências... Isso procede??? Alguém já fez esse teste???


Funcionar funciona sim. O que intriga o pessoal mesmo é a cobertura, distância de funcionamento indoor e throughput, porque aqueles testes que o 1929 postou confundiu tudo. Na maior parte da área o throughput tá baixo e com o throughput que mostra lá, o uso indoor não ia ficar grande coisa. Detalhe, aquilo foi feito na rua, imagina dentro de casa, vai ficar mais baixo ainda. E o preço desanima, por isso que insisto que use 2,4 Ghz.

Faça o seguinte, aproveite que tá olhando com a American Explorer e peça informações sobre o anel de Nano Stations que eles tão vendendo. É tipo um suporte com 6 NS com painel setorial como antena externa. Dizem que funciona legal, mas que os NS tem um probleminha com chuvas e queima portas fácil. Pergunta lá direitinho.

Abraços!

----------


## 1929

> sim, para alguma empresa vender essa cartão teria que ser necessário a compra na mesma que descrevera o item na nota fiscal assim podendo ser repasso homologado.


A Predlink, quem homologou o cm9-gp, teve que fazer uma declaração de que não comercializaria este cartão, mas só uso próprio. Por isso terei ele da minha mente.
Está lá no site da Anatel

----------


## Xororo

NOTICIA ÓTIMA, QUER DIZER EXELENTE! (R52H)

Eis o tópico. Não sei se foi a mesma homologação. Uso próprio da empresa, provavelmente não vai vender com o selo.

----------


## 1929

> NOTICIA ÓTIMA, QUER DIZER EXELENTE! (R52H)
> 
> Eis o tópico. Não sei se foi a mesma homologação. Uso próprio da empresa, provavelmente não vai vender com o selo.


Não, Tchê!
Acho que embolou o tópico.
O que está homologado para uso próprio é o cm9-gp.
O R52H tá liberado para todo mundo.

----------


## Xororo

> Não, Tchê!
> Acho que embolou o tópico.
> O que está homologado para uso próprio é o cm9-gp.
> O R52H tá liberado para todo mundo.


hauahuahua!!!
To ficando louco já então...

----------


## alexanderrj

> Funcionar funciona sim. O que intriga o pessoal mesmo é a cobertura, distância de funcionamento indoor e throughput, porque aqueles testes que o 1929 postou confundiu tudo. Na maior parte da área o throughput tá baixo e com o throughput que mostra lá, o uso indoor não ia ficar grande coisa. Detalhe, aquilo foi feito na rua, imagina dentro de casa, vai ficar mais baixo ainda. E o preço desanima, por isso que insisto que use 2,4 Ghz.
> 
> Faça o seguinte, aproveite que tá olhando com a American Explorer e peça informações sobre o anel de Nano Stations que eles tão vendendo. É tipo um suporte com 6 NS com painel setorial como antena externa. Dizem que funciona legal, mas que os NS tem um probleminha com chuvas e queima portas fácil. Pergunta lá direitinho.
> 
> Abraços!


Vlw Xororo, mais uma vez muito obrigado pela ajuda mesmo!!!

Realmente desisto desse negocio de wavion... muito complicado mesmo...rs.rs.rs.... Vou usar mesmo os famosos mikrotik!!!

Muito obrigado a todos que me ajudaram!!!

Abraços!!!

----------


## beirsdorf

O preço é que tá arrancando o couro, 29.000 pilas, eguas, dá pra montar uns 2 provedores homologados via scm.... hehehehhe, vou indo ainda com o ring de ns2... (futuramente um mikrotik)

----------


## Xororo

> Vlw Xororo, mais uma vez muito obrigado pela ajuda mesmo!!!
> 
> Realmente desisto desse negocio de wavion... muito complicado mesmo...rs.rs.rs.... Vou usar mesmo os famosos mikrotik!!!
> 
> Muito obrigado a todos que me ajudaram!!!
> 
> Abraços!!!


Precisando tamo aew!

----------


## 1929

> ... porque aqueles testes que o 1929 postou confundiu tudo. 
> ...
> Faça o seguinte, aproveite que tá olhando com a American Explorer e peça informações sobre o anel de Nano Stations que eles tão vendendo. É tipo um suporte com 6 NS com painel setorial como antena externa. Dizem que funciona legal, mas que os NS tem um probleminha com chuvas e queima portas fácil. Pergunta lá direitinho.
> 
> Abraços!


Tchê, eu não confundi nada não, pois aqueles testes foram postados pelo próprio fabricante, e por isso acho que eles consideraram o melhor. 
Mas dentro dos parãmetros que estamos acostumados, eu não me confundi, mas me convenci que ele não supre as nossas necessidades. 
Foi com aqueles testes que eu tirei de vêz da cabeça o rádio da Wavion.

Com certeza montar um cluster com 6 rádios, como voce citou vai dar um resultado melhor.

----------


## UsadosMAC

Olá pessoal,

Após um periodo sem comentários do WBS-2400 estou de volta.

Para muitos que não leram os tópicos relacionados a Wavion desde o inicio, nós fomos um dos primeiros no Brasil a testar o WBS-2400, desde então postavamos toda semana a experiencia com este equipamento detalhadamente, enfim, estou concluindo a experiencia com o produto em nossa estrutura e em nossos clientes.

*A Favor:* - A instalação do equipamento em torre é facil apesar do peso do equipamento (+/- 20Kg), seria a mesma coisa que você fixar uma caixa hermética com radio no bastão com saida de um cabo de rede. 
- A integração com outros equipamentos e servidores é bem simples, sendo necessários que somente esses façam o gerenciamente e controle pela interface de rede ethernet (10/100) repassando ao WBS-2400, o WBS-2400 nada mais é do que um rádio emissor de sinal.
- O Wbs-2400 é funcional em até 2km* somente com notebook em áreas com prédios e áreas densamente arborizadas sendo este ultimo o nosso caso, em distancias até 5Km** o produto necessita de antena externa comum de maior ganho para ter uma largura de banda rasoavel.

* A distancia pode variar conforme local de instalação da base.
** Tem variações conforme ambiente

*Ponto de Atenção:* O WBS-2400 não funciona em todos os ambientes, é necessário que haja um estudo e que o fabricante viabilize qual o alcance do equipamento com base na topologia da sua cidade, por incrivel que pareça em cidades planas o WBS-2400 não é muito funcional tendo um alcance médio de 1,5Km com notebook e 3Km com antena externa de maior ganho.

*Totalmente Contra:* - O valor do equipamento não seria a questão pois se colocarmos no papel os gastos em torres, pontos de retransmissão com Mikrotik sem contar luz e aluguel do espaço, o WBS-2400 traz uma grande economia a médio prazo.
- Vamos ao que interessa, desde a chegada do equipamento aqui na empresa o WBS-2400 parou de funcionar uma vez (até onde sei, apresentou somente mais 2 defeitos em outros clientes, até ai OK), na ocasião foi um pouco antes do Natal, notificamos o fabricante que possuia um novo equipamento em estoque, neste periodo eles entraram de recesso onde só recebi a troca no inicio do ano (esperamos cerca de 20 dias sem o equipamento), trocamos e tudo voltou a funcionar... a questão é que comercializamos o produto por R$ 17.000,00 e sendo todos nós provedores não podemos ficar sem fornecer qualquer serviço por mais de 24 horas, nossa sorte que não tinhamos nenhum cliente, utilizavamos o equipamento em nossa estrutura somente para palestras e demonstrações, o "tiro na culatra" foi quando informaram caso não haja produto em estoque teriamos que esperar chegar uma nova remessa da importação... quem trabalha com importação sabe que isso pode demorar dias ou semanas conforme documentação apresentada e liberação alfandegária.
- Sendo otimista, vamos supor que eles mantenham o produto com um nivel de estoque consideravel, a politica de qualquer empresa primeiro a mercadoria com defeito tem que entrar em estoque para sair a nova depois, vamos ter base que o provedor e o fabricante esteja em SP, o prazo minimo de uma transportadora é de um dia para outro (pega no final do dia e entrega no outro dia útil), neste processo se passaram 2 dias no minimo.
- Até o momento da escrita deste post não existe assistencia técnica para o produto, o reparo só é realizado somente com troca integral.


Pessoal relevem todos os pontos sendo eles altos e baixos, o produto é funcional sim mas tem seus contras que devem ser levados muito a sério.

Aos provedores que testaram a Wavion, faça um descritivo da topologia e distancia alcançada, para muitos outros provedores é fundamental.



Abraço a todos.

Anderson
//[email protected]\\

----------


## cristianoduarte

> Olá pessoal,
> 
> Após um periodo sem comentários do WBS-2400 estou de volta.
> 
> Para muitos que não leram os tópicos relacionados a Wavion desde o inicio, nós fomos um dos primeiros no Brasil a testar o WBS-2400, desde então postavamos toda semana a experiencia com este equipamento detalhadamente, enfim, estou concluindo a experiencia com o produto em nossa estrutura e em nossos clientes.
> 
> *A Favor:* - A instalação do equipamento em torre é facil apesar do peso do equipamento (+/- 20Kg), seria a mesma coisa que você fixar uma caixa hermética com radio no bastão com saida de um cabo de rede. 
> - A integração com outros equipamentos e servidores é bem simples, sendo necessários que somente esses façam o gerenciamente e controle pela interface de rede ethernet (10/100) repassando ao WBS-2400, o WBS-2400 nada mais é do que um rádio emissor de sinal.
> - O Wbs-2400 é funcional em até 2km* somente com notebook em áreas com prédios e áreas densamente arborizadas sendo este ultimo o nosso caso, em distancias até 5Km** o produto necessita de antena externa comum de maior ganho para ter uma largura de banda rasoavel.
> ...


Amigo, quaria agradecer imensamente sua colaboraçãoe dizer que precisamos de pssoas assim neste forum.

1 - Sobre a quantidade de clientes simultaneos ele aguenta mesmo uma quantidade razoavel? 
2- No caso dos equipamentos hoje no mercado a frequencia de 2.4ghz suportam um trafego medio de 3Mbs, o wavion suporta um trafego maior?

Agradeço antecipadamente.

----------


## alexanderrj

Boa tarde Senhores!!!

Me deparei com a seguinte situação... Unotel não chega na cidade que estou montando o meu provedor, embratel me cobra R$ 4.000,00 o mega... Alguém conhece outra alternativa???

Desde já agradeço a atenção de todos...

----------


## Xororo

> Tchê, eu não confundi nada não, pois aqueles testes foram postados pelo próprio fabricante, e por isso acho que eles consideraram o melhor. 
> Mas dentro dos parãmetros que estamos acostumados, eu não me confundi, mas me convenci que ele não supre as nossas necessidades. 
> Foi com aqueles testes que eu tirei de vêz da cabeça o rádio da Wavion.
> 
> Com certeza montar um cluster com 6 rádios, como voce citou vai dar um resultado melhor.


Sim, sim, relaxa! hahaha!!! É que os testes confundiram, não você, e muito pelo contrário, postando isso você abriu nossos olhos pro rádio, porque com tantas vantagens que os fornecedores apresentam, depois dos testes a gente vê que as vantagens são bem limitadas.

Obrigado pelo retorno UsadosMAC! Foi de grande importância suas informações. É realmente um problema inevitável a questão da garantia do equipamento. O fato de não ter manutenção e ter que esperar importação pode acabar deixando o provedor na mão, imagine o provedor 15 dias parado esperando outro rádio passar pela alfândega...
Algumas dúvidas:
1-O rádio precisa mesmo de antena externa para obter bom rendimento e alcance? Pela conversa dos fornecedores não era necessário antena externa...
2-O throughput foi bom ou razoável em toda área de alcance do rádio?

Obrigado!
Abraços!

----------


## Xororo

> Boa tarde Senhores!!!
> 
> Me deparei com a seguinte situação... Unotel não chega na cidade que estou montando o meu provedor, embratel me cobra R$ 4.000,00 o mega... Alguém conhece outra alternativa???
> 
> Desde já agradeço a atenção de todos...


Se não me engano Telemar é mais barato. O preço diminui com a quantidade de mbs que você compra. se você puder, compre 2mb de uma vez para ter o desconto. Vai depender também da quantidade de clientes iniciais que você planeja obter. Se compensar, já comece com mais de 1mb.

----------


## alexanderrj

> Se não me engano Telemar é mais barato. O preço diminui com a quantidade de mbs que você compra. se você puder, compre 2mb de uma vez para ter o desconto. Vai depender também da quantidade de clientes iniciais que você planeja obter. Se compensar, já comece com mais de 1mb.


Muito obrigado Xororo!

Tentei falar com a Telemar diversas vezes, mas os caras são péssimos no feedback com os clientes, nunca me retornam.... Mas vou tentar novamente... vou tentar ver com a embratel tb o custo de 2mb quanto que fica....

Muito obrigado Xororo!

Abraços!

----------


## Xororo

> Muito obrigado Xororo!
> 
> Tentei falar com a Telemar diversas vezes, mas os caras são péssimos no feedback com os clientes, nunca me retornam.... Mas vou tentar novamente... vou tentar ver com a embratel tb o custo de 2mb quanto que fica....
> 
> Muito obrigado Xororo!
> 
> Abraços!


Verdade, eu pessoalmente nunca entrei em contato com eles, mas no provedor que eu trabalhava, todos os dias via a dona do provedor ligando e ligando pra eles pra aumentar o link, ou reclamar de algo, e o atendimento sempre foi péssimo. Um atendente transferindo pro outro, e você nunca consegue falar com quem você quer. Ela chegou até a abrir um processo contra a Telemar por isso...

----------


## alexanderrj

> Verdade, eu pessoalmente nunca entrei em contato com eles, mas no provedor que eu trabalhava, todos os dias via a dona do provedor ligando e ligando pra eles pra aumentar o link, ou reclamar de algo, e o atendimento sempre foi péssimo. Um atendente transferindo pro outro, e você nunca consegue falar com quem você quer. Ela chegou até a abrir um processo contra a Telemar por isso...


Xororo,

O que vc acha de contratar um link via rádio??? Fica em uma cidade vizinha a aproximadamente 60 km, a empresa falou que me fornece o link, com um ping com menos de 3 milesegundos...

----------


## Xororo

> Xororo,
> 
> O que vc acha de contratar um link via rádio??? Fica em uma cidade vizinha a aproximadamente 60 km, a empresa falou que me fornece o link, com um ping com menos de 3 milesegundos...


Vai depender de quanto vão te cobrar. É uma associação, ou outro provedor, ou tele? Chutando eu diria que se eles colocarem 2 repetidoras o link chega a você. Tem que ver quanto eles vão cobrar pra fazer isso. Pegue os preços e veja se compensa.

----------


## alexanderrj

> Vai depender de quanto vão te cobrar. É uma associação, ou outro provedor, ou tele? Chutando eu diria que se eles colocarem 2 repetidoras o link chega a você. Tem que ver quanto eles vão cobrar pra fazer isso. Pegue os preços e veja se compensa.


É uma empresa que só vende o link mesmo... eles compram em grande quantidade e vendem para toda a região... mas a minha preocupação é a qualidade do serviço...

----------


## Xororo

> É uma empresa que só vende o link mesmo... eles compram em grande quantidade e vendem para toda a região... mas a minha preocupação é a qualidade do serviço...


Você precisa de uma garantia deles. Se eles fizerem um contrato com você leia bem e veja se cita algo a respeito de manutenção, etc. Se eles te garantirem a manutenção e fizerem o link por um bom preço seria uma boa fechar com eles. Procure também por referência de outros provedores que eles atendem para saber se o serviço é bom mesmo.

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Amigo, quaria agradecer imensamente sua colaboraçãoe dizer que precisamos de pssoas assim neste forum.
> 
> 1 - Sobre a quantidade de clientes simultaneos ele aguenta mesmo uma quantidade razoavel? 
> 2- No caso dos equipamentos hoje no mercado a frequencia de 2.4ghz suportam um trafego medio de 3Mbs, o wavion suporta um trafego maior?
> 
> Agradeço antecipadamente.



Olá Cristiano,

Eu não cheguei nem perto do prometido, mas tenho conhecidos que chegaram proximo aos 254 usuarios online.
Ela pode trafegar na teoria até 54Mbps, mas nos testes na pratica a largura de banda que chega dividida em todos os usuários ela vai trafegar cerca de 25Mbps.


Anderson

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Boa tarde Senhores!!!
> 
> Me deparei com a seguinte situação... Unotel não chega na cidade que estou montando o meu provedor, embratel me cobra R$ 4.000,00 o mega... Alguém conhece outra alternativa???
> 
> Desde já agradeço a atenção de todos...



Olá Alexandre,

Aqui estava com um problema semelhente, a unica que chega efetivamente é a Telefonica... mas obtendo informações verifiquei que operadoras de outro estado podem atuar em qualquer região fornecendo serviços... tente com a GVT que tem preços competitivos, Neovia, Impsat, Brasil Telecom, na sua região não sei quem fornece energia elétrica, mas entre em contato pois quase todas as fornecedoras de energia elétrica agora fornecem link dedicado tal como a Eletropaulo e CPFL (área Telecom).


Boa sorte
Anderson

----------


## rjunior543

Muita gente não acho o WBS essa maravilha toda, e 13K é um bom dinheiro para se perder em testes.

Por falar em testes, tenho pensado em testar uma PC AP com uma Dlink DWA-547 substituindo as 3 anteninhas por omnis de 12db.
Teoricamente eu creio que teria uma boa penetração indoor nos primeiros metros aproveitando a tecnologia mimo, e ainda poderia atender com 12DB uma area supostamente maior que o WBS se utilizando os tradicionais Kits com antena de grade.
Resta saber como ficariam os clientes simultaneos suportados.

Alguém por aqui já tentou coisa parecida?
Teste por teste, um destes sairia bem mais em conta, e caso não funcione, perde-se apenas a PCI e talves as omnidirecionais.

Se tiverem informações tecnicas à respeito, ficarei muito grato.

----------


## cristianoduarte

> Olá Cristiano,
> 
> Eu não cheguei nem perto do prometido, mas tenho conhecidos que chegaram proximo aos 254 usuarios online.
> Ela pode trafegar na teoria até 54Mbps, mas nos testes na pratica a largura de banda que chega dividida em todos os usuários ela vai trafegar cerca de 25Mbps.
> 
> 
> Anderson


Muito obrigado pela resposta UsadosMAC!
Estes 25MB que você cita na largura de Banda seria banda total ou individual ?

----------


## 1929

> Muita gente não acho o WBS essa maravilha toda, e 13K é um bom dinheiro para se perder em testes.
> 
> Por falar em testes, tenho pensado em testar uma PC AP com uma Dlink DWA-547 substituindo as 3 anteninhas por omnis de 12db.
> Teoricamente eu creio que teria uma boa penetração indoor nos primeiros metros aproveitando a tecnologia mimo, e ainda poderia atender com 12DB uma area supostamente maior que o WBS se utilizando os tradicionais Kits com antena de grade.
> Resta saber como ficariam os clientes simultaneos suportados.
> 
> Alguém por aqui já tentou coisa parecida?
> Teste por teste, um destes sairia bem mais em conta, e caso não funcione, perde-se apenas a PCI e talves as omnidirecionais.
> 
> Se tiverem informações tecnicas à respeito, ficarei muito grato.


Já tinha pensado nisso.
Teria que ver ainda se o mikrotik vai reconhecer a placa mimo. 
Por ex. o cartão mimo da ubiquiti é certo que não aceita.
E colocar um ap mimo, em bridge, será que teria processamento suficiente?

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Muito obrigado pela resposta UsadosMAC!
> Estes 25MB que você cita na largura de Banda seria banda total ou individual ?



Olá Cristiano,

Este seria a largura de banda total, com todos os usuários conectados juntos...


Anderson

----------


## rogeriosims

> Olá Cristiano,
> 
> Este seria a largura de banda total, com todos os usuários conectados juntos...
> 
> 
> Anderson


Olá UsadosMac,

Você ainda está trabalhando com revenda desse equipamento?? 
Estamos organizando o Encontro Nacional de Provedores Wireless Encontro de provedores

Seria interessante a possibilidade de apresentar tal produto no evento.

Qualquer coisa entra em contato.

Abraço

----------


## rjunior543

> Já tinha pensado nisso.
> Teria que ver ainda se o mikrotik vai reconhecer a placa mimo. 
> Por ex. o cartão mimo da ubiquiti é certo que não aceita.
> E colocar um ap mimo, em bridge, será que teria processamento suficiente?


Já testei o M0n0wall (freebsd) e achei ele tão bom ou até melhor que o mikrotik em bridge, sendo que sua biblioteca de drivers pode ser atualizada.

Já o mikrotik, nem mesmo as versões 3.20 ou superior não suportam estas placas???

----------


## 1929

> Já testei o M0n0wall (freebsd) e achei ele tão bom ou até melhor que o mikrotik em bridge, sendo que sua biblioteca de drivers pode ser atualizada.
> 
> Já o mikrotik, nem mesmo as versões 3.20 ou superior não suportam estas placas???


Este monowall não é só firewall?

----------


## balisteri

Pessoal eu comprei e uma WBS 2400 e devo esta recebendo ainda essa semana, aqui o ambiente é cidade, muitos predios, e aparentemente a tecnologia que ele trabalha o beanforming antes era usado pela VIVATO que foi pioneira nesse tipo de tecnologia, porem existem tambem outros exemplo é o proprio NAVINI que usava o mesmo tipo de Smart Antenas. Bom espero que o equipamento atenda as nossas necessidades. Em relação ao monowall ele não é só firewall não pode servir para ser o seu portalcaptivo entre outras funcionalidades...

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Olá UsadosMac,
> 
> Você ainda está trabalhando com revenda desse equipamento?? 
> Estamos organizando o Encontro Nacional de Provedores Wireless Encontro de provedores
> 
> Seria interessante a possibilidade de apresentar tal produto no evento.
> 
> Qualquer coisa entra em contato.
> 
> Abraço


Olá rogeriosims,

Ainda revendo este equipamento.

Não disponibilizamos do equipamento para eventos ou demonstração, neste caso teriamos que solicitar ao fabricante, como não é um evento oficial de redes wireless não sei como se comportará o fabricante no empréstimo do equipamento.

Peço que me notifiquem quando houver uma data definida para tomar tais providencias bem como o local.


Anderson

----------


## rogeriosims

> Olá rogeriosims,
> 
> Ainda revendo este equipamento.
> 
> Não disponibilizamos do equipamento para eventos ou demonstração, neste caso teriamos que solicitar ao fabricante, como não é um evento oficial de redes wireless não sei como se comportará o fabricante no empréstimo do equipamento.
> 
> Peço que me notifiquem quando houver uma data definida para tomar tais providencias bem como o local.
> 
> 
> Anderson


Assim que estiver definida a data e local entro em contato com você.

Abraço

----------


## rjunior543

> Este monowall não é só firewall?


Ele faz tudo que o mikrotik faz com o mesmo peso e sem problemas de drivers embarcados.

Tem uma versão melhorada do mono que se chama pfsense que para servidores é sensacional. ainda estou testando o pfsense.

----------


## 1929

> Ele faz tudo que o mikrotik faz com o mesmo peso e sem problemas de drivers embarcados.
> 
> Tem uma versão melhorada do mono que se chama pfsense que para servidores é sensacional. ainda estou testando o pfsense.


E nas config tem muita diferença do mikrotik? Pois ter que aprender tudo de novo pode ser demorado e penoso. Mas tinha vontade de conhecer. 
vou procurar por ele.

----------


## rjunior543

> E nas config tem muita diferença do mikrotik? Pois ter que aprender tudo de novo pode ser demorado e penoso. Mas tinha vontade de conhecer. 
> vou procurar por ele.


O basicão para uma bridge funcional não é tão diferente, mas o "ajuste fino" é.

O maior problema é se vc não souber inglês, porque o material em PT é raro, mas em inglês tem muita documentação.

As principais vantagens na minha opinião são:
1 - Totalmente personalizavel.
2 - Acesso via web sem necessidade de clientes como o Winbox.
3 - É GRATIS!!!

----------


## alexanderrj

Boa tarde Senhores!!!

Por acaso, alguém aí sabe como se fazer o projeto para solicitar a licença SCM junto a anatel? A ANATEL disponibiliza algum modelo no site deles?

Desde já agradeço a atenção de todos!!!

----------


## Pathuco

> Assim que estiver definida a data e local entro em contato com você.
> 
> Abraço


rogeriosims, olha creio que o pessoal da American Explorer pode levar de demonstração, nesse final de semana 18 e 19 de abril estarão na Unotel fazendo demonstração" para somente associados", nada que se falarmos com o pessoal possam fazer uma para o evento, o que acha?

----------


## rogeriosims

> rogeriosims, olha creio que o pessoal da American Explorer pode levar de demonstração, nesse final de semana 18 e 19 de abril estarão na Unotel fazendo demonstração" para somente associados", nada que se falarmos com o pessoal possam fazer uma para o evento, o que acha?


Boa ideia, se puder conversar com eles, você vai estar lá? o problema cara e que estamos fechando parceria com a microwavetec só que eles querem exclusividade. Ai a amex so poderia ir pra demonstrar o produto. teria que ver isso direitinho, mas de qualquer forma se puder ver o interesse deles.

Abraço

----------


## Pathuco

Pessoal boa tarde.

hoje estou aqui em campinas na American Explorer de onde estou postando, para conhecer o milagroso wavion, eu e o técnico deles que chama Paulo fizemos alguns tetes, a principio testamos bancada e deu ping exato 60 m/segundo, ate ai joia não é dificil mexer no aparelho.
como eles tem um instalado na empresa saimos de carro para testes, o tecnico com o seu notebook e usb iptime de 500 mw com anteninha de 5 dbi, com veiculo a 600 metros do wavion a 30 km/h sem cair nenhuma vez, chegamos em uma rua sem saida e paramos o veiculo numa baixada e estava normal a 8 m/segundo quando fui olhar no google earth em linha reta estavamos a 1370 metros da wavion isso sem visada e com varios obstaculos na frete com apenas usb da iptime de 500 mw .....esse teste não fizemos mas ele me disse que tem outras empresas que compraram deles e tem funcionando a 4km sem visada com kit externo....estou levando o resultado para a empresa o pessoal liberando a verba futuramente estaremos com um desses em sampa....

----------


## Azevedo

Testamos o Wavion 2.4 que recebemos para teste da FTD Comunicações de dados, mas o equipamento se mostrou muinto bom , só tem um problema e com linha de visada o maximo que alcançamos em NLOS foi de 600 metros.

----------


## yondaime

alexander
engraçado, acho que vamos ser concorrentes.

se você for comprar link da TI, cuidado  :Smile:  mas no resto a melhorzinha mesmo é a fibra da telemar, só o preço que é salgado 4k 2mbps
ainda mais com a estrutura da fibra já toda comprometida.
a embratel ainda não finalizou os enlaces dela até aqui, então fica só na promessa dela..
abraço e sorte.




> Boa tarde Senhores!!!
> 
> Por acaso, alguém aí sabe como se fazer o projeto para solicitar a licença SCM junto a anatel? A ANATEL disponibiliza algum modelo no site deles?
> 
> Desde já agradeço a atenção de todos!!!

----------


## ederamboni

amigo AZEVEDO, como que ue faco para obter um para teste tbm!!!!


abracos....

----------


## alexanderrj

> alexander
> engraçado, acho que vamos ser concorrentes.
> 
> se você for comprar link da TI, cuidado  mas no resto a melhorzinha mesmo é a fibra da telemar, só o preço que é salgado 4k 2mbps
> ainda mais com a estrutura da fibra já toda comprometida.
> a embratel ainda não finalizou os enlaces dela até aqui, então fica só na promessa dela..
> abraço e sorte.


 
Boa tarde Yondaime, mudando de assunto radicalmente, o que vc quiz dizer em sermos concorrentes???

----------


## alexanderrj

Bom dia Senhores!

Alguém aki já fez um comparativo entre Wavion e Canopy???

Desde já agredeço a atenção de todos.

----------


## Leonardo66

> Bom dia Senhores!
> 
> Alguém aki já fez um comparativo entre Wavion e Canopy???
> 
> Desde já agredeço a atenção de todos.


Também, estou interessado no reultado.

----------


## Azevedo

> amigo AZEVEDO, como que ue faco para obter um para teste tbm!!!!
> 
> 
> abracos....


Consegui atraves do Wallace da FTD, entrei em contato com ele atraves do email da
www.*ftd*com.com.br
[email protected]
___________________________________________________________
Tambem entrei em contato com a Wavion atraves do vendedor.
<img id="P___420607438" webimdisplaystyle="inline" style="display: none;"> *Eran Kaplan* ([email protected]) 
www.*wavion*networks.com

----------


## UsuarioPE

Bom pessoal vim aqui contar minha experiência a respeito desse equipamento, recebi o mesmo essa semana, comecei os testes porém, como alguns já haviam dito que parecia um mito, e é.

Pelo menos até o momento, fiz testes com a "base" e mal consegui uma distância de 100 metros dela, ping baixo, mas passou dessa distância ele desconecta, utilizei placa wireless de notebook, um adaptador usb iptime, e também o modem "adaptador usb" da própria wavion. (e nada)

Coloquei o equipamento nas seguintes alturas, 6m, 15m e 17,5m (isso em cima de um prédio) obtive somente uma melhor resposta do rádio na altura de 15m e não foi lá essas coisas todas, a uns 200 metros com visada era que eu conseguia rastrear o equipamento, enquanto isso tenho uma célula com painel hyperlink de 14dbi, com um orinoco b gold, que estava a 700 metros de minha distância a 120 metros de altura (morro + torre).

Esse resultado deu com o adaptador usb da wavion, que pelo que vejo por enquanto é a unica coisa que presta.  :Pcguru: 

Vou entrar em contato com o pessoal que me vendeu, pra que eles revejam a configuração de todo o equipamento, ou envie um tecnico até minha cidade pra configurar, porque pelo que eu tô vendo ta sendo uma furada isso.



"Depois volto para contar se o problema foi resolvido ou não"
abraço.

----------


## izaufernandes

> Bom pessoal vim aqui contar minha experiência a respeito desse equipamento, recebi o mesmo essa semana, comecei os testes porém, como alguns já haviam dito que parecia um mito, e é.
> 
> Pelo menos até o momento, fiz testes com a "base" e mal consegui uma distância de 100 metros dela, ping baixo, mas passou dessa distância ele desconecta, utilizei placa wireless de notebook, um adaptador usb iptime, e também o modem "adaptador usb" da própria wavion. (e nada)
> 
> Coloquei o equipamento nas seguintes alturas, 6m, 15m e 17,5m (isso em cima de um prédio) obtive somente uma melhor resposta do rádio na altura de 15m e não foi lá essas coisas todas, a uns 200 metros com visada era que eu conseguia rastrear o equipamento, enquanto isso tenho uma célula com painel hyperlink de 14dbi, com um orinoco b gold, que estava a 700 metros de minha distância a 120 metros de altura (morro + torre).
> 
> Esse resultado deu com o adaptador usb da wavion, que pelo que vejo por enquanto é a unica coisa que presta. 
> 
> Vou entrar em contato com o pessoal que me vendeu, pra que eles revejam a configuração de todo o equipamento, ou envie um tecnico até minha cidade pra configurar, porque pelo que eu tô vendo ta sendo uma furada isso.
> ...


 
Bom dia amigo. Você comprou com quem? quanto tá mais ou menos o preço de mercado. Só tô encontrando na faixa de 18 pilas. O dólar tá baixando e o malandro só sobe.

----------


## vcnetwork

Estou com vontade de investir nesse equipamento, pois não teria que gastar muito com construções de torres muito altas... Porém não encontro muita gente que já testou o equipamento, o Fabio, tá falando muito bem, porém ele trabalha em uma empresa que vende o equipamento, não querendo tirar seus méritos... Pelo menos teve mais acompanhamento dos fabricantes para saber como melhor aproveitar o equipamento!!!
Pois muitas pessoas falam mal dos Egenius, no meu caso... tive alguns lugares que retirei o r52h e coloquei o egenius ficou ótimo!!! Mas cada caso é um caso.
Espero mais pessoas testando...
Fica meu agradecimento para as duvidas sanadas pelo Fabio!! Vlw!!!




> Acho muito perigoso generalizar experiências.
> O que funciona para um pode não funcionar para outros.
> Agora, quando todo mundo bota a boca aí a coisa fica mais evidente.
> É o caso do cartão 8602 da Engenius. E mesmo assim tem gente se dando bem.
> 
> Como é o teu ambiente aí?
> Predomina área urbana? Pois este tipo de equipamento precisa também contar com a reflexão para ter rendimento.
> Área mais aberta, com menos construção não provê este tipo de reflexão.
> O UsadosMac, que está também com o equipamento já testou e áreas rurais e também achou que não tinha o mesmo rendimento das áreas com mais adensamento de construções.
> ...

----------


## 1929

> Estou com vontade de investir nesse equipamento, pois não teria que gastar muito com construções de torres muito altas... Porém não encontro muita gente que já testou o equipamento, o Fabio, tá falando muito bem, porém ele trabalha em uma empresa que vende o equipamento, não querendo tirar seus méritos... Pelo menos teve mais acompanhamento dos fabricantes para saber como melhor aproveitar o equipamento!!!
> Pois muitas pessoas falam mal dos Egenius, no meu caso... tive alguns lugares que retirei o r52h e coloquei o egenius ficou ótimo!!! Mas cada caso é um caso.
> Espero mais pessoas testando...
> Fica meu agradecimento para as duvidas sanadas pelo Fabio!! Vlw!!!


Eu tenho fama aqui em casa de querer ser o primeiro a querer experimentar tudo que aparece.
Mas nesse caso, eu fiquei com o pé atrás. Afinal, 18.000,00 não dá em touceira.
Além disso o UsadosMac relatou um problema relacionado com assistência técnica. Demora muito caso haja necessidade de substituição.
Eu hoje estou organizando várias micro células com Nano2 e depois vou interligar tudo com Nano5.
Assim, todo mundo vai ficar próximo a uma célula.

----------


## balisteri

> Bom pessoal vim aqui contar minha experiência a respeito desse equipamento, recebi o mesmo essa semana, comecei os testes porém, como alguns já haviam dito que parecia um mito, e é.
> 
> Pelo menos até o momento, fiz testes com a "base" e mal consegui uma distância de 100 metros dela, ping baixo, mas passou dessa distância ele desconecta, utilizei placa wireless de notebook, um adaptador usb iptime, e também o modem "adaptador usb" da própria wavion. (e nada)
> 
> Coloquei o equipamento nas seguintes alturas, 6m, 15m e 17,5m (isso em cima de um prédio) obtive somente uma melhor resposta do rádio na altura de 15m e não foi lá essas coisas todas, a uns 200 metros com visada era que eu conseguia rastrear o equipamento, enquanto isso tenho uma célula com painel hyperlink de 14dbi, com um orinoco b gold, que estava a 700 metros de minha distância a 120 metros de altura (morro + torre).
> 
> Esse resultado deu com o adaptador usb da wavion, que pelo que vejo por enquanto é a unica coisa que presta. 
> 
> Vou entrar em contato com o pessoal que me vendeu, pra que eles revejam a configuração de todo o equipamento, ou envie um tecnico até minha cidade pra configurar, porque pelo que eu tô vendo ta sendo uma furada isso.
> ...



É pessoal eu tambem adquiri uma base station da wavion e o mais engraçado é que tenho tido uma oscilação constante do equipamento, eu usei varios tipos de clientes e infelizmente todos sem sucesso, agora da ultima vez que entrei em contato com o suporte ele me passou a atualização de firmware do equipamento e estou muito decepcionado com a falta de rendimento do mesmo e infelizmente os 18 mil investidos estão fazendo muita falta agora pois nao tenho conseguido conectar nem nos 500 metros determinados pela propria fabricante, estou a um ponto de retornar o equipameto e trocar por outra coisa.... infelizmente o pessoal da americam explorer, acredito eu tambem não tem muita ideia de como configuralo e eu ja li a documentação toda e realizei todas as configurações possiveis...

A unica coisa que esta faltando é mesmo a compra de uma nanostation 2.4 para teste pois no proprio data shet di equipamento eles aconselham o uso de nano e as proprias usb proprietarias..


Gente to com dificuldades com um cliente que esta em uma casa a uns 30 metros do radios e sobre 3 comodos e o sinal nao esta funcionando, chega muito fraco e agora ja não sei mais o que fazer pois as explicações realizadas ao suporte foram as mais detalhadas possiveis e até foto da localidade foi enviada e infelizmente nao obtive resposta ou uma solução para o problema e afinal foram 18 mil a vista....

----------


## izaufernandes

Por um valor deste os caras tinham que vir na localidade instalar e configurar, ou ao menos dar uma garantia de desempenho. Desse jeito é fácil.
A minha região é bastante plana porém tem muita árvore grande, fica muita área sem poder atender, estou pensando em comprar um deste pra aliviar o problema. Já pensou se eu compro pra melhorar e não atende nem os clientes que eu atendo com uma equipamento que é praticamente 1 quinto do valor?

Eu comecei com um apzinho d-link de 200 pilas na época e uma antena de grade mesmo porque era o que eu tinha, arrecadei uma grana e comprei uma ômini aquario de 12dbi, já senti a diferença, o ap d-link não dava mais conta e comprei um senão por 400 pilas o ecb-3220, nossa pra mim era um espetáculo tendo em vista q o d-link travava direto. Depois comprei painéis e uma rb, agora sim ficou filé, investi quase 4 pilas, más já não tá dando conta mais. Agora imagina o cara sair de um investimento de 4 mil e passar pra 18 pra depois sentar na graxa rs! Acho que o produto tem que fazer juz (valer) o investimento. Pelo menos é assim que eu trabalho e atendo meus clienetes, tem gente aqui que vende internet muito mais barata que a minha más eu vendo um produto de qualidade e quero continuar assim.

----------


## marcelomg

> Eu hoje estou organizando várias micro células com Nano2 e depois vou interligar tudo com Nano5.
> Assim, todo mundo vai ficar próximo a uma célula.


Acho que hoje esta é a melhor solução, 10 clientes por Nano em 100 MW, e Nano no cliente e celulas atendendo clientes em até 1 km.

----------


## ariquemes

PRPAGANDO ENGANOSA





> Bom pessoal vim aqui contar minha experiência a respeito desse equipamento, recebi o mesmo essa semana, comecei os testes porém, como alguns já haviam dito que parecia um mito, e é.
> 
> Pelo menos até o momento, fiz testes com a "base" e mal consegui uma distância de 100 metros dela, ping baixo, mas passou dessa distância ele desconecta, utilizei placa wireless de notebook, um adaptador usb iptime, e também o modem "adaptador usb" da própria wavion. (e nada)
> 
> Coloquei o equipamento nas seguintes alturas, 6m, 15m e 17,5m (isso em cima de um prédio) obtive somente uma melhor resposta do rádio na altura de 15m e não foi lá essas coisas todas, a uns 200 metros com visada era que eu conseguia rastrear o equipamento, enquanto isso tenho uma célula com painel hyperlink de 14dbi, com um orinoco b gold, que estava a 700 metros de minha distância a 120 metros de altura (morro + torre).
> 
> Esse resultado deu com o adaptador usb da wavion, que pelo que vejo por enquanto é a unica coisa que presta. 
> 
> Vou entrar em contato com o pessoal que me vendeu, pra que eles revejam a configuração de todo o equipamento, ou envie um tecnico até minha cidade pra configurar, porque pelo que eu tô vendo ta sendo uma furada isso.
> ...

----------


## jociano

> PRPAGANDO ENGANOSA


Porque? Pode explicar?

----------


## ariquemes

testei este wavion e é uma porcaria. louco é quem comprar. mandaram 2 para testes, um pior que o outro..

Vale a pela olhar estes equipamentos: ALINK-8110 & APRO-8110

este InfiLINK 2x2 &mdash; InfiNet Wireless Site e este http://www.infinetwireless.com/produ...ystem/infimesh 
to vendo com algumas empresas para importarem estes equipamentos para o brasil.

O equipamento parece ser bom, vamos nos concentrar neles em vez de ficar perdendo tempo com o wavion.





> Porque? Pode explicar?

----------


## vcnetwork

> Eu tenho fama aqui em casa de querer ser o primeiro a querer experimentar tudo que aparece.
> Mas nesse caso, eu fiquei com o pé atrás. Afinal, 18.000,00 não dá em touceira.
> Além disso o UsadosMac relatou um problema relacionado com assistência técnica. Demora muito caso haja necessidade de substituição.
> Eu hoje estou organizando várias micro células com Nano2 e depois vou interligar tudo com Nano5.
> Assim, todo mundo vai ficar próximo a uma célula.


 Só aproveitando a oportunidade, você chegou a testar os paineis da Pluton que comentou comigo há algum tempo!!! 
Pois usando: 01- omni da Pluton; 01 - Cartão Engenius 8062; 01 - RB433, to conseguindo atender clientes há 700m usando notebook e dentro de suas casas, imagina utilizando paineis setorias da Pluton que melhor direcionam os sinais!!! Por enquanto está sendo a melhor solução custo beneficio!!! VlW

----------


## andrei_piovesan

Revirei o tópico, e não vi ninguem falar de desempenho com antena externa??? alguem tem algo a dizer a respeito.

----------


## UsuarioPE

com antena externa apontada para a rádio base, a mais ou menos uns 150 metros de distância, não achou nenhum sinal da base.

----------


## 1929

> Só aproveitando a oportunidade, você chegou a testar os paineis da Pluton que comentou comigo há algum tempo!!! 
> Pois usando: 01- omni da Pluton; 01 - Cartão Engenius 8062; 01 - RB433, to conseguindo atender clientes há 700m usando notebook e dentro de suas casas, imagina utilizando paineis setorias da Pluton que melhor direcionam os sinais!!! Por enquanto está sendo a melhor solução custo beneficio!!! VlW


Bom desempenho. Esta omini que voce se referiu é aquela antena slot de 1350,00? Se for essa, como ficou a conexão nos mais próximos, já que o angulo vertical dela é pequeno, favorecendo os mais distantes.
700m só com notebook é o sonho que eu tenho.

----------


## skullred

É galera, o negócio é esperarmos principalmente a baixa nos preços, de inicio esse equipamento será para poucos.
Visto que o investimento nao é só de 13.000 ou até 18.000 dependendo de onde comprar, e sim de praticamente o dobro desse valor.
Porque se o equipamento fizer o q realmente promete, será necessario um para backup, pq se der problema no equipamento em uso, ta nagua a rede toda.

----------


## yondaime

18 conto,
eu monto 2 celulas 5.8 ghz 
e de quebra ainda da pra comprar uns 50 nano5 

:X

no qual retornará dinheiro, e tá tudo resolvido.

o WBS só será ideal quando equivaler a 3G , aí pode ser que compense comprar. 
(falo em nivel de sinal e nos 7mbits de trafégo "total")

----------


## Giovani.couto

> 18 conto,
> eu monto 2 celulas 5.8 ghz 
> e de quebra ainda da pra comprar uns 50 nano5 
> 
> :X
> 
> no qual retornará dinheiro, e tá tudo resolvido.
> 
> o WBS só será ideal quando equivaler a 3G , aí pode ser que compense comprar. 
> (falo em nivel de sinal e nos 7mbits de trafégo "total")


Concordo plenamente!

E relembrando...
Logo que foi lançado tinha uma empresa que tava fazendo propaganda dizendo que o sistema era wimax ! Bom dai os primeiros compraram, até achei que seria uma boa, mas depois vendo as experiências e colocado os vendedores contra a parede vi que não passa de um elefante branco ! 

E com certeza vale muito mais investir em 5,8 do que nesse equipamento que promete muito e não funciona segundo a maioria.

O engraçado que um dos vendedores tinha até um vídeo de um teste real de wimax feito pela Intel, e ele estava usando para afirmar que o WBS2400 era wimax 2,4.........

Abraços

----------


## vcnetwork

> Bom desempenho. Esta omini que voce se referiu é aquela antena slot de 1350,00? Se for essa, como ficou a conexão nos mais próximos, já que o angulo vertical dela é pequeno, favorecendo os mais distantes.
> 700m só com notebook é o sonho que eu tenho.


 Realmente foi isso mesmo que fiz nos testes, com a Omni da Pluton que ela vende a 1370 reais, estou montando umas celular usando Paineis da Pluton, se com a Omni Ficou show imagina usando os paineis!!! fica caro, mas fica muito...
Ah... Não tava acreditando, mas aconteceu, repeti varias vezes, Torre em cima de uma serra a 200m acima do nivel da cidade, usando uma pluton e egenius 8062, setado a 23dBm. Conseguir conectar e navega com sinal de -80dBm usando apenas a placa wireless de um notebook ASUS (Atheros), outro Sony Vaio e outro Acer... o interessante a uma distancia 9800m ou seja a quase 10km... Observando que no local não tem nenhuma interferencia de provedores...
Mas show!!!

----------


## izaufernandes

> Realmente foi isso mesmo que fiz nos testes, com a Omni da Pluton que ela vende a 1370 reais, estou montando umas celular usando Paineis da Pluton, se com a Omni Ficou show imagina usando os paineis!!! fica caro, mas fica muito...
> Ah... Não tava acreditando, mas aconteceu, repeti varias vezes, Torre em cima de uma serra a 200m acima do nivel da cidade, usando uma pluton e egenius 8062, setado a 23dBm. Conseguir conectar e navega com sinal de -80dBm usando apenas a placa wireless de um notebook ASUS (Atheros), outro Sony Vaio e outro Acer... o interessante a uma distancia 9800m ou seja a quase 10km... Observando que no local não tem nenhuma interferencia de provedores...
> Mas show!!!


Bom dia amigo. Os painéis da plutom que você comprou são aqueles de 13dbi? Os da hyperlink de 17dbi são praticamente o mesmo preço porém com maior ganho.Você chegou a testar ou a comparar o ganho deles em relação a outros? Valew

----------


## cristianoduarte

Tudo bem sobre funcionar sem visual não seja o que todos esperavam, mas ainda não vi uma pessoa dizendo sobre a capacidade do equipamento, em relação a quantidade de clientes e o trougputh real do equipamento. Com antena externa, com visual, qual é a perfeormance deste euipamento ?

----------


## yondaime

> Tudo bem sobre funcionar sem visual não seja o que todos esperavam, mas ainda não vi uma pessoa dizendo sobre a capacidade do equipamento, em relação a quantidade de clientes e o trougputh real do equipamento. Com antena externa, com visual, qual é a perfeormance deste euipamento ?


 
*Acredito que a mesma que á de um PC-AP de no máximo 600Mhz de processador com 128mb de ram.*

mas o PC-AP é melhor porque você poem 4 cartão e 4 painel setorial aí segura uns 50 clientes por card.

Acho que o segredo desse "Wavion" é a omni dele que joga sinal mais pra baxo do que pros lados, aí faz dá sinal bom perto da base, porque se você colocar uma OMNI qualquer no nivel entre os prédios locais você vai ver que a onda vai refletir de qualquer jeito...


então o wavion é bom la nos EUA quando eles querem cobrir um parque um local de uns 500 mts abertos.

Agora solução como WISP não é.

outra solução interessante é que com 18k da pra montar um pop Canopy e comprar uns (cliente) e botar pra rodar :X

----------


## 1929

> Bom dia amigo. Os painéis da plutom que você comprou são aqueles de 13dbi? Os da hyperlink de 17dbi são praticamente o mesmo preço porém com maior ganho.Você chegou a testar ou a comparar o ganho deles em relação a outros? Valew



Os paineis a que ele se refere são aqueles no modelo slot.
São semelhantes as omini slot, só que tem os slot só para um lado e refletores para melhorar o ganho.
A omini slot tem os slots dos dois lados, por isso cobre os 360º

Mas no exemplo citado, conseguiu 10km porque não tinha nada no caminho para atrapalhar.

Mas gostaria de saber o desempenho de uma omini slot numa situação normal de cidade, com prédios baixos, árvores e próximo da base.

----------


## UsuarioPE

> Mas gostaria de saber o desempenho de uma omini slot numa situação normal de cidade, com prédios baixos, árvores e próximo da base.



Também tô curioso...  :Proud:

----------


## vcnetwork

> Bom amigo. Os painéis da plutom que você comprou são aqueles de 13dbi? Os da hyperlink de 17dbi são praticamente o mesmo preço porém com maior ganho.Você chegou a testar ou a comparar o ganho deles em relação a outros? Valew


Os pais que estou usando sao os paineis de 19dBi no site da Pluton tá custando R$ 1.077,00 cada painel, elas são de 90º, mas utilei apenas 3 paineis... e fechou com ótima qualidade...
Espero estar ajudando.... vlw realmente tenho que informar o detalhe que aquie na cidade que fiz o teste, não tem muitos prédio proximos a torre, mas para se utilizar clientes com antenas externas são ótimos, mas para utilizar com notebooks sem antenas externas, o maximo que conseguir foi 700mt, dentro de casa sem nenhuma visada... e com visada foi a distancia que mensionei anteriormente.

----------


## UsuarioPE

Amigo sei que é incomodar bastante, mas tem como você fazer um vídeo e umas fotos só pra matar a curiosidade do pessoal?

valeu abraço!

 :Top:

----------


## leandroavance

Pessoal, compramos um Wavion WBS-2400.

Instalamos ele e colocamos ele em uso esta semana. Estamos colocando em uma repetidora que chega a uns 170 clientes simultâneos, e que estavam dando problemas de inetrferencia.

Em um teste prévio, conseguimos sem visada, porém fora de edificação, e com USB externo de 200 mW, ~600m , Porém sem UPLOAD , apenas Download e trabalhando em OFDM na banda G.

O que tenho visto, analisado nos cases que a própria WAVION fornece em seu site, é que este equipamento é bom para áreas restritas, com grande e intenso numero de prédios/casas, e para distâncias de até uns 400m. 

Acho que nossos fornecedores aqui no Brasil, e a gente mesmo, nos empolgamos com algumas possíveis instalações que deram sorte de chegar sem visada a 1 KM, mais acho que isso é mais sorte e caso bem, mais bem específico.

O equipamento é realmente Parrudo, sua estrutura bem forte, porém acho que apesar de tudo, ele ainda usa o protocolo WIFI ( 802.11b/g) coisa que todos sabemos não fora preparado para o uso externo ( outdoor).

Mais pessoal, ele tem muita configuração, e tendo ele em mãos agora, vou ter que fazer o GAROTO render. Se para nós aqui ele chegar nos 234 simultâneos, conseguir distribuir uma banda de 20 Mbps já é negocio!

Bom, ai vai meu depoimento! e espero que todos os que adquirimos o WBS, nos reunimos aqui para trocar as esperiências e as melhores configurações quanto a topografia e necessidade.

----------


## jociano

Amigo uma curiosidade que eu tenho em saber é o seguinte:

Ele trabalha bem com NanoStation2? Porque como ele trabalha bem com visada meio que prejudicada, eu poderia colocar Nano2 na casa do cliente pois o Nano é discreto, pequeno e pratico e ainda passar mais banda para meus clientes, coisa que com RB, PC-AP não consigo, pois para passar mais banda teria que diminur o numero de clientes por cartão o que fica inviavel hoje para mim. O que você pode me dizer sobre isso?

----------


## 1929

Leandro, você tocou num ponto crucial.
O site da Wavion. Lá tem tudo que se precisa para tomar uma decisão.
Não adianta dar ouvidos ao que o vendedor diz. Os resultados que estão no site, batem com o que voce está encontrando aí.
Aqueles testes integrados com os mapas do google earth não deixam dúvidas. Cobertura com trafego bom, só perto mesmo.
Mas ainda acho que micro células até mesmo com Nano fazem pelo menos igual. E com investimento muito menor. Só não sei como ficaria a questão de poluição com tantos Nanos.
Eu coloquei 2 numa torre, canais 6 e 11. O ruído está dando -95, -96.
E nos site survey também dá algo parecido para todas as leituras de outras estações.
Parece que o Nano tem um sistema de filtros anti ruidos muito bom.

----------


## vcnetwork

> Amigo sei que é incomodar bastante, mas tem como você fazer um vídeo e umas fotos só pra matar a curiosidade do pessoal?
> 
> valeu abraço!


Tem como sim, vou fazer esse video agora no fim de semana... e envio pro youtube e posto o link aqui... pra vcs!!! Vlw

----------


## cristianoduarte

> Pessoal, compramos um Wavion WBS-2400.
> 
> Instalamos ele e colocamos ele em uso esta semana. Estamos colocando em uma repetidora que chega a uns 170 clientes simultâneos, e que estavam dando problemas de inetrferencia.
> 
> Em um teste prévio, conseguimos sem visada, porém fora de edificação, e com USB externo de 200 mW, ~600m , Porém sem UPLOAD , apenas Download e trabalhando em OFDM na banda G.
> 
> O que tenho visto, analisado nos cases que a própria WAVION fornece em seu site, é que este equipamento é bom para áreas restritas, com grande e intenso numero de prédios/casas, e para distâncias de até uns 400m. 
> 
> Acho que nossos fornecedores aqui no Brasil, e a gente mesmo, nos empolgamos com algumas possíveis instalações que deram sorte de chegar sem visada a 1 KM, mais acho que isso é mais sorte e caso bem, mais bem específico.
> ...


Amigo, você ja tem a perfeormance dele com este 170 online ?

----------


## ederamboni

e uma questao levantada anteriormente sobre uso de Xr2??? sera que nao seria mais viavel???

abracos...

----------


## UsuarioPE

> Tem como sim, vou fazer esse video agora no fim de semana... e envio pro youtube e posto o link aqui... pra vcs!!! Vlw



Valeuuu mestre!! =D

----------


## Sbardelini

Estou usando o Wavion aqui em Capanema/PA, a qualidade dele e realmente superior a os da Mikrotik, tem muita gente apanhando na instalação, na verdade ele não precisa de muita altura, se vc colocar acima de 30 metros vc ferra ele, até a taxa de conexão dos clientes melhorou. Aqui ele funciona sem visada até 800 metros (USB de 200mW e antena de 5 dBi), já com antena de grade e um Bullet2 tenhoa até 3km sem visada, só apontei para rumo da torre e o bicho funciona como uma maravilha.

----------


## UsuarioPE

Sbardelini

Quantos habitantes tem sua cidade, e quanto é a média de provedores ai?
ahh e sim, tem muitas construções de edificios pra ter a reflexão que eles dizem?


porque pra mim foi um terror aqui.

----------


## Sbardelini

Aqui tem 80mil habitantes, não tem muita edificações alta o meu rádio esta a 20 metros de altura, tem 3 provedores wireless + a Velox, meus link são de 200kbps e 300kbps e tenho 120 clientes logados nesse rádio.

----------


## nosf

Galera, Muito cuidado, tem muita coisa aparecendo no mercado, coisas boas e coisas ruins.

Temos que ter critério, principalmente na hora de "AVALIAR" um produto.

Até agora, nunca ouvi nem conhecei ninguém que tenha comprado, e esteja usando este equipamento conforme o PROMETIDO pelo fabricante ou distribuidor.

Só tenho visto que os que estão sendo positivos ao equipamento, ou tem alguma ligação com os distribuidores, ou são os próprios, fora o caso de depoimentos de usuários "Baby", com perfil recém criados, o que deixa certa suspeita.

Seria importante temos um tópico fixo daqueles QUE ATESTAM A QUALIDADE DO EQUIPAMENTO se posicionando, mas não com teoria, E SIM COM PRÁTICA, MOSTRANDO TELAS COMPARATIVAS, DE ANÁLISE, ETC.

Até agora, sempre que alguém se posiciona falando que o equipamento é ruim, se dá a desculpa que a instalação/configuração do mesmo esta errada/mal-feita/inadequada. 

Pois bem, o equipamento tem então tantos pormenores para instalação, porque o distribuidor ou fabricante não se faz um tópico PASSO A PASSO ESCLARESCENDO?

Outro fator extremamente importante na hora de avaliação:
CUSTO X BENEFÍCIO

Será que com Mikrotik, Antenas e Cartões adequados, bem configurados não se consegue eficiência mesmo?

Até onde é seguro manter em um único equipamento a maioria (ou todos) os clientes de um provedor? E se este equipamento falhar ou estragar?

É viável (dentro da realidade de custo de equipamentos equivalentes) o valor destes equipamentos?

Vamos procurar manter determinado nível neste tópico para não se perder como os outros sobre o mesmo equipamento.

----------


## 1929

Nosf, nem todos os que vendem este equipamento, escondem os problemas.
Quero ressaltar aqui o USADOSMAC, ele vende, mas ele também postou as experiencias com o equipamento e principalmente o suporte. 
Eu achei muito correto da parte dele trazer a atenção o suporte, pois não tem susbstituição a rápida do equipamento em caso de pane. Pelo menos no caso dele não foi rápido. Parece que coisa de 20 dias.
Com um suporte destes, acho que ninguém vai querer arriscar, pelo menos por enquanto.

----------


## UsuarioPE

Pois é amigo, a minha peleja já vai em quase 2 meses, e até agora nada, nem o pessoal da técnica ta conseguindo explicar o porque do baixo desempenho obtido aqui comigo, provavelmente deve ser problema de fábrica, porque qualquer ap dos mais fraquinhos do mercado estavam dando uma melhor performace.

----------


## Leonardo66

Na minha opnião por esses motivos, que acaba sendo enviavel a compra de um equipamento desse porte.
É claro todos os provedores procuram uma solução como essa, se o prometido funcionasse.
Mas no momento ainda não conheci uma pessoa satisfeita.

----------


## 1929

A Wavion em momento algum diz que o rádio deles trabalha com protocolo N. Mas pelo menos no aspecto físico parece que sim.
Mas neste protocolo parece que finalmente estão aparecendo algumas experiencias boas.
Vejam este link.

Olha ai....primeira mão... tá chegando... - Página 13

Será que um Wavion consegue isso que está nos print? E a um custo muito menor.

----------


## ijr

Ao meu ver, ao invés de se trabalhar com esse Wavion é muito mais vantajoso utilizar um Skypilot com Nano nos clientes (precisa trocar o firmware).

Ai sim fica algo profissional, a fim de compensar um investimento tão alto.

PS: E funciona tudo em 5.8

----------


## 1929

> Ao meu ver, ao invés de se trabalhar com esse Wavion é muito mais vantajoso utilizar um Skypilot com Nano nos clientes (precisa trocar o firmware).
> 
> Ai sim fica algo profissional, a fim de compensar um investimento tão alto.
> 
> PS: E funciona tudo em 5.8


E como fica o desempenho do 5.8 em locais com muita arborização, e terreno não plano, como muita elevação? Ouvi dizer que o 5.8 é mais critico na questão da visada do que o 2.4. É isto mesmo?

----------


## ijr

Em ambinente de muitas ávores ou mtos morros..... pela que sei ainda não temos solução

mas em cidades com bastante edificações, essas sim acabam dando certo reflexão e os Skypilots trabalham até 1,5km sem visada.

----------


## gzanatta00

olha pelo q estou vendo esse equipamento só funciona e meio de predios e cidades com muitos morros

pois somente por reflexao!

cidade meia plana ai da pra esquecer

tem outro equipamento q trabalha por reflexao mais barato?

----------


## 1929

> Em ambinente de muitas ávores ou mtos morros..... pela que sei ainda não temos solução
> 
> mas em cidades com bastante edificações, essas sim acabam dando certo reflexão e os Skypilots trabalham até 1,5km sem visada.


1,5km já é um belo resultado sem visada. Mas é sem visada mesmo, ou com visada prejudicada?
Eu por ex. tenho entre a minha base e um cliente, um prédio de 4 andares. Lá da casa dele não tem visada, mas conseguimos conexão. Atribuo isso a zona de fresnell que modifica ao passar por cima do prédio, abrindo uma nova zona. Mas não dá para ver nada de um lugar ao outro. Eu classificaria isso como visada prejudicada.
Se com o skypilot se consegue mesmo sem visada, pode ser uma grande solução.
Qual o preço dele? E existe compatibilidade com b/g já instalados? Ou é 5.8? Algumas soluções destas exigem que tudo mesmo sendo 5.8 seja do mesmo fabricante. É o caso?

----------


## ijr

Skypilot tem sistema proprietário, ou seja, só funciona com outro Skypilot.

Sua base custa em torno de R$ 20.000,00 é o SkyGateway. No cliente você pode usar um Nano Station (com firmware da Skypilot)

*Quanto a visada, entenda-se : Prejudicada, apesar de dizeram ao contrário.

----------


## 1929

> Skypilot tem sistema proprietário, ou seja, só funciona com outro Skypilot.
> 
> Sua base custa em torno de R$ 20.000,00 é o SkyGateway. No cliente você pode usar um Nano Station (com firmware da Skypilot)
> 
> *Quanto a visada, entenda-se : Prejudicada, apesar de dizeram ao contrário.


Até aí o custo é um pouco mais do que o WAVION, mas com resultado melhor se justificaria.
E o firmware, está livre para usar no Nano ou tem algum custo? E só o Nano é que aceita este firmware?

----------


## ijr

> Até aí o custo é um pouco mais do que o WAVION, mas com resultado melhor se justificaria.
> E o firmware, está livre para usar no Nano ou tem algum custo? E só o Nano é que aceita este firmware?


 
esse firmware aceita na linha ubiquiti (nano, pico, bullet)
quanto ao preço não sei te falar.

----------


## maracke

Olá pessoal, esse post tá ótimo, alguém já testou a CPE USB da Wavion? Se sim, qual é o valor médio desse equipamento?

Estamos mpensando em fazer um piloto com uns 5 WBS2400, porém precisamos tirar todas as dúvidas primeiro.

Abraço a todos

----------


## 1929

> Olá pessoal, esse post tá ótimo, alguém já testou a CPE USB da Wavion? Se sim, qual é o valor médio desse equipamento?
> 
> Estamos mpensando em fazer um piloto com uns 5 WBS2400, porém precisamos tirar todas as dúvidas primeiro.
> 
> Abraço a todos


5 só para um projeto piloto? Tá nadando na grana, hehehehe

----------


## yondaime

tá com burro nagua esse aí! 

ahaha,
faz um projeto piloto com cartao r52n que tu nao gasta nem 5% do que tu vai gastar com o wavion, e além de tudo passa pra nos a experiencia.

----------


## maracke

Meus caros,

Tudo é uma questão de analizar o negócio, dependendo da desenvoltura do equiapmento vale a pena, em relação a router board, seja qual for o modelo, (que por sinal conheço todas), nenhuma vai chegar a esse patamar, lógico que estamos levando em consideração que o equipamento cumpra o que se fala.

Em relação aos investimentos, como uma amigo ateriormente falaou, nada que um Cartão BNDES, PROGER, ou algo parecido para fazer o serviço sem gastar muito, pagando em 48 X.

Agora, é claro que pra isso a pessoa tem que ter uma empresa saudável para poder conseguir isso junto a um dos bancos credenciados.

Entre em contato com o gerênte do seu banco e se informe sobre isso, vc vai ver que dá pra fazer todo o projeto e ainda pagar com o dinheiro que vc ganhar sem tirar nada do bolso, pois ainda vai ter 6 meses para começar a pagar a primeira parcela, até lá vc brinca.

----------


## vcnetwork

1929!!!
Não postei os videos que prometi, pois estava tendo alguns problemas em duas torres minha, alguns equipamentos param de funcionar sem mais nem menos!! Problema com Egenius e Nobreak, mas já foi resolvido, conseguir retirar o ultimo nobreak que tinha nas minhas repetidoras... Vou ver se consigo fazer os teste e filmá-los este fim de semana, para postar as esperiencia pro pessoal aqui do forum! VlW

----------


## vcnetwork

Maracke, muito bem pensado, tentei fazer isso qnd estava começando, mas acabei não fazendo o PROGER, pois estava começando a empresa, e barraram por tempo de abertura!!! Mas estou planejando fazer a mesma coisa. Mas não vou me arriscar nesse equipamento, visto que pra mim não irá servir, pois aqui a cidade é muito plano e não tantos predios assim!




> Meus caros,
> 
> Tudo é uma questão de analizar o negócio, dependendo da desenvoltura do equiapmento vale a pena, em relação a router board, seja qual for o modelo, (que por sinal conheço todas), nenhuma vai chegar a esse patamar, lógico que estamos levando em consideração que o equipamento cumpra o que se fala.
> 
> Em relação aos investimentos, como uma amigo ateriormente falaou, nada que um Cartão BNDES, PROGER, ou algo parecido para fazer o serviço sem gastar muito, pagando em 48 X.
> 
> Agora, é claro que pra isso a pessoa tem que ter uma empresa saudável para poder conseguir isso junto a um dos bancos credenciados.
> 
> Entre em contato com o gerênte do seu banco e se informe sobre isso, vc vai ver que dá pra fazer todo o projeto e ainda pagar com o dinheiro que vc ganhar sem tirar nada do bolso, pois ainda vai ter 6 meses para começar a pagar a primeira parcela, até lá vc brinca.

----------


## 1929

> Maracke, muito bem pensado, tentei fazer isso qnd estava começando, mas acabei não fazendo o PROGER, pois estava começando a empresa, e barraram por tempo de abertura!!! Mas estou planejando fazer a mesma coisa. Mas não vou me arriscar nesse equipamento, visto que pra mim não irá servir, pois aqui a cidade é muito plano e não tantos predios assim!


E seria bom também dar uma olhada no site da Wavion. Tem lá alguns casos de estações instaladas e inclusive com print dos mapas de cobertura. E não faz tudo o que promete. Ou os nossos distribuidores estão aumentando ou a Wavion viajou na maionese.

----------


## UsadosMAC

> Olá pessoal, esse post tá ótimo, alguém já testou a CPE USB da Wavion? Se sim, qual é o valor médio desse equipamento?
> 
> Estamos mpensando em fazer um piloto com uns 5 WBS2400, porém precisamos tirar todas as dúvidas primeiro.
> 
> Abraço a todos



Olá Maracke,

Testei esta CPE da Wavion, ela deve custar cerca de R$ 200,00 atualmente, um conselho não tome como referencia nesta CPE pois ela engana muito devido a potencia dela, se não me engano tem cerca de 400mw para uso como cliente, ela vai te mostrar um sinal melhor do que os adaptadores usb de 100/200mw mas a largura de banda as vezes é a mesma coisa, a unica coisa é que pega em alguns lugares que os adaptadores não pegam. Uma coisa que percebi é que esta CPE é muito lenta para resposta, exemplo voce tira a antena sma removivel e depois de 10 segundos o sinal cai por completo...

Os 5 WBS2400 podem ser muito funcional já que os próprios WBS se comunicam automaticamente (se configurado) podendo abranger 100% da área entre os pontos, mas tudo isso varia conforme a topografia do local e a visada entre os WBS para que a propria faça o ponto a ponto com cerca de 5Km uma da outra....

Maracke aconselho antes de comprar efetivamente negocie o projeto junto com seu fornecedor conforme seu interesse de funcionamento, no Brasil temos caracteristiscas destintas de Israel e nem tudo podemos utilizar das especificações como base aqui....


Sucesso com o projeto... post sua experiencia.

Anderson

----------


## UsuarioPE

> Olá pessoal, esse post tá ótimo, alguém já testou a CPE USB da Wavion? Se sim, qual é o valor médio desse equipamento?
> 
> Estamos mpensando em fazer um piloto com uns 5 WBS2400, porém precisamos tirar todas as dúvidas primeiro.
> 
> Abraço a todos


 

Em relação ao USB é show de bola, funciona perfeitamente, consegui conectar em uma antena hiperlink de 17db e na ponta dela um AP2000 com cartão B gold.

300kbps tranquilo passou!  :Wink: 




Só a rádio base que não me foi muito convicente.

----------


## UsuarioPE

Concordo com você também, ela demora muito para sumir o sinal, mas é que ela tem um ótima desenvoltura ela tem sim, mas o valor dela achei muito caro ainda, prefiro mandar um cliente comprar um access point, sai bem mais em conta.  :Proud:

----------


## rubensk

Pessoal, em resumo após algum tempo, quem já testou Wavion o que achou de preço, funcionamento e performance ? 
(Tanto base stations quanto CPEs)

----------


## ijr

> Pessoal, em resumo após algum tempo, quem já testou Wavion o que achou de preço, funcionamento e performance ? 
> (Tanto base stations quanto CPEs)


 
Eu sou um que estava decidido a comprar um equipamento desses, mas após ler vários depoimentos negativos desisti da idéia. Continua com minhas RB.

----------


## UltraFox

acho que este assunto já venceu !

----------


## Gustavinho

nossa esse topico ja saturou...tantas informações que vc acaba ficando até perdido.

----------


## psyn4tus

BOm pessoal, aqui temos um Wavion na rede, o equipamento funciona, mas não e o que falam.

1º Ele não gerencia VLANs, para gerenciar é necessario 1 switch gerenciavel.

2º É muito intermitente, você pede para ele achar qual o melhor canal e cada hora que ele faz um scan ele te mostra um canal diferente.

O pessoal da Wavion vai pedir para se você tiver um na rede, pendurar somente nanostation2.

Em relação ao custo e beneficio, fico com Mikrotik com Painel setorial .

----------


## armc_2003

> Vou explicar quanto da Instalação......
> A instalação do equipamento funciona assim, se você pretende ter uma penetração indoor maior nos primeiros 500 mts é mais conveniente instala-lo mais na alturas das edificações.
> Se pretende atingir mais clientes, porém sem tanta penetração indoor é mais interessante instalar a uma altura de aproximadamente 15 mts, agora se os clientes sempre tem visada para a Base Station é necessario que ele esteja a uma altura acima de 15 mts. Ou seja tudo depende do tipo de serviço em que se oferecer.
> Quanto a taxas e distancias....
> As taxas irão variar conforme a distancia e o nivel de sinal recebido.
> Pelos testes que vez conseguir receber os seguintes niveis de taxa em função do sinal
> Os teste foram realizado a partir de um laptop Acer Wi-Fi integrado
> 
> Distancia 1 : 457 mts - 6 Mbps taxa liquida sem visada
> ...


Você acha que estes resultados valem o preço desse equipamento?
Sei não, mas eu acho que consigo resultados similares, pra não dizer melhores, com equipamentos MUITO mais baratos.

----------


## juniorleal

Olha tem WBS 2400 na loja do py por U$4250,00 


www.excellinformatica.com.py esta na lista de preços que esta pra fazer downloads

----------


## 1929

> Você acha que estes resultados valem o preço desse equipamento?
> Sei não, mas eu acho que consigo resultados similares, pra não dizer melhores, com equipamentos MUITO mais baratos.


Concordo com você.
E estes resultados estão batendo com os resultados mostrados no mapa de uma instalação que está no site da Wavion.
Se no futuro alguém quiser processar o fabricante, ele logo vai dizer: _Mas os resultados de um teste estão no site._ _Não estamos enganando ninguém_
E lá não promete muita coisa mesmo.

Estes rádios parecem ser feitos para áreas densamente povoadas e edificadas. E assim mesmo, colocar vários com não mais de 2 km entre eles. Isso para manter o tráfico alto.

----------


## rjunior543

Eu estava para comprar um, mas com estes resultados não creio que valha.

Para ter penetração indoor satisfatoria seriam necessárias torres a cada KM, e para uso outdoor, prefiro manter meus PCs APs com setoriais hyperlink.

----------


## Não Registrado

O teste o cara fez ai foi somente com um notebook e sem antena externa.... se realmente chegou 256kbps a 2500m dessa forma, os resultados foram excelentes.

----------


## ederamboni

sera que funcionaria em uma pracas de aproximadamente 350 metros de comprimento por 100 metros de largura? para usar em notebooks e algumas lojas nessas ruas? abracos....

----------


## yondaime

edera..,
se você colocar 5 a 6 nano 2.4, você atende isso aí e com folga.

mas o wavion tambem vai te atender  :Smile: 
se for pra atender a praça e em volta.

----------


## ederamboni

hum sera que elas em wds funcionara legal???? para não fazer os ptp

----------


## rubensk

> hum sera que elas em wds funcionara legal???? para não fazer os ptp


Esse tipo de "self-backhauling" mata tanto a performance do PMP quanto do PTP. A não ser que seja uma situação de cobertura(poucos um um cliente), fuja.

----------


## ederamboni

> Esse tipo de "self-backhauling" mata tanto a performance do PMP quanto do PTP. A não ser que seja uma situação de cobertura(poucos um um cliente), fuja.


certo... mas e somente para uma praça digital, projeto de uma empresa da cidade, não muitos clientes...


ate mais :Damnmate:

----------

